# 12/12 From seed to Harvest (1 oz Honies)



## RandyRocket (Jan 15, 2009)

Goal:
1) Make sure type 1 seeds from last seasons seed crop will germanate.
2) Grow some various seeds I have. (mostly type 3 with some type 1).
3) Grow for 8 to 10 weeks. I plan to move in April with shit to smoke.
4) Harvest from 20g to 35g per plant.
5) Smoke in 9 to 11 weeks.

Lighting will be my 430 watt hps.

Nutes will be FoxFarm. (My tweeks).


On 1-14-09 I start about 1/2 dozen type 1 seeds and one dozen varous other seeds and oops all ready I mixed up the fuckers.

On 1-16-09 
(1) Type 1 has a tall (All #1's will be in blue cups).
( Mysery seeds very ready (All ? will be in red cups).


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is a couple pic of the ones that should pop up in a day or two.
 

Then as soon as they pop they will go next to these two girls.






These plants have just over 4 weeks left and are about 41" tall.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 16, 2009)

Three more type 1's are ready for soil.

So goal #1 has been met.

My soil mix is as follows:

(2) 16oz cups of Pro-Mix soil
(1) 16oz cup of Perlite

I use this ratio and mix a big bucket to fill the 16oz cups. I may add some bat guano.

As of now 11 of 18 seeds germanated after just two days. Tomarrow they should poke their heads out of the ground.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunday Jan 18

All 6 of the type #1 (Blue Cups) and 9 of 12 type #3 (Red Cups) germanated.

The last one went in soil about 1/2 hour before the night cycle. I put it in eary (see pics) but I wanted all of then to start the 12/12 today.

 

Here are all 15 under the 430watt hps.






So far 6 Honies have popped out of the ground and are about 1/2" tall (12cm). Not bad for day 1.





(this pic was in the morring at the start of the lights on for 12 hours.)


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 18, 2009)

As this is a 12/12 grow from seed the veg stag and the first flower stag will happen at the same time. 14 of the plants I'll grow the way I know the last one I'm goning to try something new.

Standard:

To this point I have been only using water (H2O). But now I mixed 5ml of FoxFarm's Big Bloom (0.01-0.3-0.7). This is a one half mix but in a week or so I'll be over full strength.

Pretty much just foliar feed and stand water. For this mix I will give this every time I water for about a week then I ramp it up.


Test Plant (Bat Gauno Soil):

Same as above except I added gauno to the soil I may use gauno water a couple times also will see what happens.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've done 12/12 from seed grows before. Each plant averages about an ounce, and grows to be 12"-24" tall. But if you want to get a pound, as you said in your other thread, I'd germinate *at least* 25, but upwards of 30. If half of them are male, then I'd germinate 32, allowing 16 females. 16 females at an ounce a girl is a pound, my friend. Good luck, I have faith in you.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jan 18, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I've done 12/12 from seed grows before. Each plant averages about an ounce, and grows to be 12"-24" tall. But if you want to get a pound, as you said in your other thread, I'd germinate *at least* 25, but upwards of 30. If half of them are male, then I'd germinate 32, allowing 16 females. 16 females at an ounce a girl is a pound, my friend. Good luck, I have faith in you.


This is exactly how my last grow went. 32 germinated, 16 females. My grow was CFL's, and even still, I yielded just over a half pound.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 18, 2009)

SenorSanteria said:


> This is exactly how my last grow went. 32 germinated, 16 females. My grow was CFL's, and even still, I yielded just over a half pound.


Only a half with 16 girls?  Hmm... Was this your first grow?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 18, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> I've done 12/12 from seed grows before. Each plant averages about an ounce, and grows to be 12"-24" tall. But if you want to get a pound, as you said in your other thread, I'd germinate *at least* 25, but upwards of 30. If half of them are male, then I'd germinate 32, allowing 16 females. 16 females at an ounce a girl is a pound, my friend. Good luck, I have faith in you.


Yep your 100% correct but I only have room for 16 and I put in 15 so to be honest I expect around a half pound. but if I get enough girls who knows, Thanks

Oh with the 15 new ones, the two 42" girls next to them and the one in my mother chamber (it has to go to flower before feb if I'm going to move in april) thats 18 total And the last one will be near 6 foot at the end of may when I harvest. two will harvest in about 4 weeks so it will be tight in their at the end.


----------



## SenorSanteria (Jan 18, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Only a half with 16 girls?  Hmm... Was this your first grow?


Half a pound off 16 plants grown under CFL's is fairly impressive in my book. Thats a half ounce per plant. CFL's are nowhere near as capable as HID's. That was my 2nd grow... I have 2 HPS's and a halide now.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 18, 2009)

SenorSanteria said:


> Half a pound off 16 plants grown under CFL's is fairly impressive in my book. Thats a half ounce per plant. CFL's are nowhere near as capable as HID's. That was my 2nd grow... I have 2 HPS's and a halide now.


 
I'd have to agree with cfl's nice.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 18, 2009)

oh and this is what eles needs to fit in about 2 weeks.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 18, 2009)

SenorSanteria said:


> Half a pound off 16 plants grown under CFL's is fairly impressive in my book. Thats a half ounce per plant. CFL's are nowhere near as capable as HID's. That was my 2nd grow... I have 2 HPS's and a halide now.


Sorry if that came off the wrong way. I mean to sound impressed...


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 18, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Sorry if that came off the wrong way. I mean to sound impressed...


hey i took it as a comp to him with a question. 1/2 oz cfl is good.

but 1 oz 430w hps is better if you can run with it. I know lots of grow that for what ever reason they can only do cfl's.

I'd like a 1000 watt hps but it's is on a very back burner with all the other life crap.

I say any dope you grow that makes you stoned is good 1g to1 lb the more the better.


----------



## SonomaComa (Jan 19, 2009)

your stuffs lookin sweeet! keep up the good work, check out my new room, puttin the panel in on wed. should be up and growin by the time i am able to clone


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 19, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> your stuffs lookin sweeet! keep up the good work, check out my new room, puttin the panel in on wed. should be up and growin by the time i am able to clone


Put a link up and I will check it out

i have some good clone links also https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/83765-my-first-clone.html


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Jan 19, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> hey i took it as a comp to him with a question. 1/2 oz cfl is good.
> 
> but 1 oz 430w hps is better if you can run with it. I know lots of grow that for what ever reason they can only do cfl's.


Yeah, with CFLs anything more than a gram is awesome. I like CFLs for veg, but when it comes to flowering, if you don't have an HPS you're wasting your time.

But since you're using a 430w and you're hopefully using good nutes, I'm confident in you that you'll be able to do this.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 19, 2009)

When I left for work 9 plants had their heads up. Then after work 1 more. That leaves only 5 and in two or three days all should be up.

 here are some of the honies 

Todays growth about 1". Now the one up are mostly around 1.5"







Oh and second set of leaves on day 2!!!


----------



## SonomaComa (Jan 19, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Put a link up and I will check it out
> 
> i have some good clone links also https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/83765-my-first-clone.html



heres the link man, thanks

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/150887-new-grow-room-pictures-almost.html


----------



## SonomaComa (Jan 19, 2009)

looking good! i also picked up a new clone today its Blue Dream


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 19, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> heres the link man, thanks
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/150887-new-grow-room-pictures-almost.html


All I can say is "Wow!" that could be one hell of a room  to you.


----------



## SonomaComa (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks man, it IS going to be one hell of a room sooon tho, i have a few more things to do so thats y im doin the cfl grow for now


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 19, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> thanks man, it IS going to be one hell of a room sooon tho, i have a few more things to do so thats y im doin the cfl grow for now


I like cfl's here is an early set up I had.

It's in the half bath and you need sunglasses to set on the crappor. ten 26watts. Even my blind friend has to close his eyes to pee.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 21, 2009)

My laptop broke last night so no pics.

All but 1 has been born. In 3 weeks I will know the sex.

All but 1 has 2 sets of leaves. I may see set 3 on some tomarrow? But they get there when they get there. It's just feed and watch not much else to do.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 22, 2009)

All are born today #15 was up a the crack of dawn born last night in the dark. She is the special bat gauno test so I'm excited to tweek on (I hope her).

So far the grow is 100% on target. On day 18 the male should show and by day 22 the girls will get their first hairs. Not mush to show but after work I'll post My next tip on who to pull off 1 oz plant in 8 weeks.

So stay tuned.


----------



## techgrower (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great-had some questions on 12/12 from seed for a while now-suscribed. So, you said red cups are bagseed, are blue cups a certin strain? You only said seeds from last harvest? I just read another post this morning on 12/12-seed and dude said buy a good strain or not worth it. I honestly only grow bagseed, with some good luck. Just courious.


----------



## SonomaComa (Jan 22, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> oh and this is what eles needs to fit in about 2 weeks.



yo man i see your spray bottle in the corner, what do you spray your plants with and where?


----------



## ImhighToo (Jan 22, 2009)

nice looking plants i jus started a couple of clones on 12 12 from


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

techgrower said:


> Looks great-had some questions on 12/12 from seed for a while now-suscribed. So, you said red cups are bagseed, are blue cups a certin strain? You only said seeds from last harvest? I just read another post this morning on 12/12-seed and dude said buy a good strain or not worth it. I honestly only grow bagseed, with some good luck. Just courious.


 
Well most bag seed work good for a 12/12 grow imo. The reason dope grower want a fast growing high yeald plant. They may give up a little potentcy but grown correctly you can make some good dope fast.

As for mine BLUE CUPS are mostly a strain call Strawberry Jam (I call it type I). My seeds came from a seed crop last summer. They will grow to about 20" and produce just under 1 oz.


As for mine RED CUPS are mostly a bag seed strain call Donkey Dick (I call it type III). My seeds came from a seed crop last summer. Most are this type but I mixed this group up at germanation. They grows fast to up to 30" but most stop at 26". With a yeld of upto 35g but most hit at 29-30g.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> yo man i see your spray bottle in the corner, what do you spray your plants with and where?


 
If you see a blue bottle thats just water I spray it any where. If you see a red bottle it's a FoxFarm Big Bloom (0.01-0.3-0.7). This is a one half mix but in a week or so I'll be over full strength. Is stuff I spray the little seedlings foliar feed and stand water.

Spray top and bottom of the leaves.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

ImhighToo said:


> nice looking plants i jus started a couple of clones on 12 12 from


 
Thanks, post a link to your grow and maybe we can trade tips.


----------



## Purp... (Jan 23, 2009)

It's looking good so far. Keep it up!

I've been researching on the 12/12 from seed method since it caught my interest. Since it's just for personal use, and not for dealing, I will be following your grow and see how it goes.

Good luck to you and your ladies!


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

When you first plant seed leave a about 1 inch to 1-1/2 inch space.


Then after the plan is about a inch taller then the cup back fill with soil.


This helps with stretching that will happen on all 12/12 grows. If and when you transplant to 1 gallon pot you can then also bury down as much as you can.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

Purp... said:


> It's looking good so far. Keep it up!
> 
> I've been researching on the 12/12 from seed method since it caught my interest. Since it's just for personal use, and not for dealing, I will be following your grow and see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck to you and your ladies!


 
Thanks for watching. My grow is also personal use.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

Here is a pic from yesterday just before lights out.






The girls on the right have just over 3 weeks. They are Strawberry Jam (I call it type I).


----------



## techgrower (Jan 23, 2009)

Randy, How long did you vegg type I before flowering in that pic? 12"? 3months?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

techgrower said:


> Randy, How long did you vegg type I before flowering in that pic? 12"? 3months?


Let see if I can back figure this. I'll look up correct dates later.

The two in the pic are clones so day cut plus 2 weeks to root. The three large plant I have now are all cut on the same day. They are plants 1A17, 1A18, 1A19 (still in veg).

As soon as all 3 would not fit in the clone room around 12" to 18" then two went into flower.

So I'll go see where I put my note book and post some dates, heights, and other data I have.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

Clones take about 2 weeks to root so I guess on or around 10/10 I cut the clones.

10/24 Day 1 soil. First try out of humidity dome. They where out 4 hours and then had to go back in humidity dome

10/25 veg first full day +2weeks to root under low veg light.

1A17 is 6"
1A18 is 6.5"


12/4 day 1 flower 

1A17 is 18.75" x 18"
1A18 is 18.50" x 23"

Today both are arond 41" tall (Full height) with just over 3 weeks left. I veg these ones longer then normial for me so it may be an extra week of flower.

Hope this helps


----------



## techgrower (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool- answered my question, thanks. I am really interested in the bagseed :12/12 to see what random results/simular results from 12/12 seedling with that.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

All is better than target.

From my data on all my grows on day 6 all plants should be 1.25" on adv. As of now all but a couple are over 1.5" 

tallest 2.25" guess boy so I will watch close. the other way this one may go is it will shoot to the moon and grow to 42" skinny bud. It will add 3 weeks for that kind. 

Talk about the double edge sword. That will put me at my move date.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 23, 2009)

hmm i am thinking about trying a 12/12 from seed grow, so i'll be watching this =D its looking goood so far. if i try it out. you should help me? lol if you want


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 23, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> hmm i am thinking about trying a 12/12 from seed grow, so i'll be watching this =D its looking goood so far. if i try it out. you should help me? lol if you want


or just do what i do

then tweek to fit you


----------



## SonomaComa (Jan 23, 2009)

yo randy what do you spray your veggin plants with? just water? or are there nutrients you can buy ?


----------



## newbie45 (Jan 23, 2009)

What a trunk on that thing


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 26, 2009)

On target, no hangups as of yet.

Most look like this.


This is all 15.


And a big pic of the grow room.






Grow Tip for the day.
 I grow in clear cups w/holes in bottom. I cut the bottom out of the color cups and use as a sleeve.

You can watch roots without light harming them.


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Jan 26, 2009)

randy man cool grow, have u grown a seed in 12/12 before?? here is my 12/12 baby almost done


----------



## Lowkster (Jan 26, 2009)

Fukin nice dude!!!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 26, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> randy man cool grow, have u grown a seed in 12/12 before?? here is my 12/12 baby almost done


thanks and yes I've done this before.

thanks for posting your pics as I lost most of my old pics.

in 6 weeks thats all most what my strain will look like.

the diff is mine will be 1 big looking bud and a few small. probley what yours will look like at harvest.

oh nice look'n girl +1rep


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 26, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> Fukin nice dude!!!!!


thank you Lowkster


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 26, 2009)

when growing from 12/12 when will we get to see these little babies really start taking off and budding, dont know much about seed from 12/12 =P


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 26, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> when growing from 12/12 when will we get to see these little babies really start taking off and budding, dont know much about seed from 12/12 =P


For my two strains on day 18 you will see some of the first boys. By day 22 all should show their sex. Then about 1 week pinky tip size buds and it ramps from here.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 26, 2009)

thats fuckin sweet, so will they pretty much be single cola plants?


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 26, 2009)

kellie420 said:


> thats fuckin sweet, so will they pretty much be single cola plants?


yep, just like the tops of the girls in the over all shot.







well more like those top side branches.


----------



## superhighme (Jan 26, 2009)

wow. looks great


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 26, 2009)

wow. that would be nice to have huh, nice fat Oz buds =D well prolly more when they still wet and on the plants lol


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 26, 2009)

is that beast of a budding plant like an old mother or something? =P or just a nice big plant lol


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 29, 2009)

Most look like this. You can see that all new grow is three leaves!






I'm just abit ahead.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jan 30, 2009)

All lookes good.

This pic was 25 minutes after tey wook up. They just had a big drink and a mist bath.


The tallest is over 2.5" and all but one have leaf sets with 3 leaves. Most are starting to grow their 4th set of leaves.


----------



## kellie420 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice man, so what you feeding these babies


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 1, 2009)

Over all shot of the flower room.

All 15 look good. The shortest is 2" and 3 day younger than the oldest.

The tallest   at 3".

All have the little spike things were in a few days next to the spikes the ball and hairs can be seen. I should start finding the boys first in about 4 days.

Now it's just wait on boys and girls.

The largest plant will start a new nute mix with the rest switching over the next two days.

The mix current (FoxFarm).

(soil) every water.
1 gallon water
30ml Big Bloom

(spray) 2-3 times a day
1 gallon water
15ml Big Bloom

or

Plain h2o on any plant with n burn spots if you have them. Note if they stay tiny "don't panic!" just cut back on the big bloom. 

The next mix (FoxFarm)

(soil) Every other water use only h2o
1 gallon water
10ml to 15ml Grow Big
1/4 tsp (5ml) Open Sesame. (This will speed sex)

spray will stay the same.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 1, 2009)

on target






some root pics
 

I should see the first boy in 3 days.


----------



## techgrower (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking great randy-Have you tried the bananna peel in plastic bag with seed, not a germ method, dry seeds and bananna peel not touching eachother, the decaying peel produces ethylene which helps produce more female seeds, supposedly. just thought I would ask. I am going to try it and see if it helps.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 2, 2009)

techgrower said:


> Looking great randy-Have you tried the bananna peel in plastic bag with seed, not a germ method, dry seeds and bananna peel not touching eachother, the decaying peel produces ethylene which helps produce more female seeds, supposedly. just thought I would ask. I am going to try it and see if it helps.


thanks,
I didn't know that.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 2, 2009)

im curious if that bannana thing works


----------



## TONYJEJO (Feb 2, 2009)

very nice setup m8!


----------



## techgrower (Feb 2, 2009)

7cotton7-I just read a thread here that peaked my attention about the bananas in the bag thing- they say that feminized seeds are sprayed with an ethylene as main ingredient. Banana peals produce ethylene as they decay. I'm gonna try it, worth a shot. IMO


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 2, 2009)

looks good


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

It's still just set and wait. So here are some pictures to pass the time.

 
One of the better ones (it may be a boy). You can see my charts in the background of the last grows.

 
Still lots of room for roots.






Left in red cup type #3
Right in blue cup type #1

  
shots I like today 1/2 hour after lights on.






What the light looks at all day long 

The fist boys should show tomarrow, here is to I hope all I can see will be new growth for the next 3 days when girls will show.


----------



## koolaidflavormix (Feb 3, 2009)

Whats up Randy I'm diggin' your setup this is almost exactly what I'm planning to setup as my first indoor grow right down to the light, closet size, and perpetual 12/12. I'm just wondering how you ventilate/cool your room and whether or not odor is a problem for you.

What do you think about using a 3:1 ratio of Foxfarm's Ocean Forest soil and Perlite with Tiger bloom as nutes, and feeding during watering only (no foliar)?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 4, 2009)

when you plan on choppin the biggen....?


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 4, 2009)

koolaidflavormix said:


> Whats up Randy I'm diggin' your setup this is almost exactly what I'm planning to setup as my first indoor grow right down to the light, closet size, and perpetual 12/12. I'm just wondering how you ventilate/cool your room and whether or not odor is a problem for you.
> 
> What do you think about using a 3:1 ratio of Foxfarm's Ocean Forest soil and Perlite with Tiger bloom as nutes, and feeding during watering only (no foliar)?


uR gonna need somethin else other than Tiger Bloom, thats for the flowering stage, get some Grow Big AND big bloom by foxfarm also for the veggin stage.

and yea if i wer u i would go with coco and perilite, but if u like fox farm go with it i just dont really care for their soil, cuz ive seen wayyyyy better results with coco, but i guess that just depends on whos growin it. i dont foliar feed either, just mist baths in the mornins


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 4, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> when you plan on choppin the biggen....?


1 week from this weekend so 10 to 12 days. I should get over a pound from both if I'm lucky maybe a pound and a half.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 4, 2009)

koolaidflavormix said:


> Whats up Randy I'm diggin' your setup this is almost exactly what I'm planning to setup as my first indoor grow right down to the light, closet size, and perpetual 12/12. I'm just wondering how you ventilate/cool your room and whether or not odor is a problem for you.
> 
> What do you think about using a 3:1 ratio of Foxfarm's Ocean Forest soil and Perlite with Tiger bloom as nutes, and feeding during watering only (no foliar)?


Soil I use.

Promix or Prochoise (something like that it's neutral everything) I'll look later 50%

Perlite 50%

I do use Tiger Bloom with all their other stuff.

I'll do a link to my air set up or I'll do it here later. Look around mid night.


----------



## MaKaVelItHeDoN (Feb 4, 2009)

Damn over a pound for 2 plants, very impressive. Awesome grow!


----------



## koolaidflavormix (Feb 4, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> uR gonna need somethin else other than Tiger Bloom, thats for the flowering stage, get some Grow Big AND big bloom by foxfarm also for the veggin stage.
> 
> and yea if i wer u i would go with coco and perilite, but if u like fox farm go with it i just dont really care for their soil, cuz ive seen wayyyyy better results with coco, but i guess that just depends on whos growin it. i dont foliar feed either, just mist baths in the mornins


Yeah im not planning to veg at all 12/12 from seed remember? I was just gonna let the plant get its nutes from the soil until it starts really budding then use tiger bloom


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 4, 2009)

koolaidflavormix said:


> Yeah im not planning to veg at all 12/12 from seed remember? I was just gonna let the plant get its nutes from the soil until it starts really budding then use tiger bloom


ohh ok my bad


----------



## the420 apprentice (Feb 4, 2009)

great looking plants like the 12/12 idea ive vegged from seed for andout a month. how tall will yours finish? ill be keeping up.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 4, 2009)

It's near noon (plant time) on day 18. This should be the first day to tell sex and..............
..........Only 1 looks like it may be a boy. Still to close to tell.

Now only 5 of 15 are on day 1 so odds still don't favor more then 9ish girls. 8 would be perfect then all the girls can move into 6" pots. If I have more then 8 some will stay in the 12" cups maybe for life. Not much of a problem until I have to go out of town for a couple days, then MrsRocket would rathor water only every other day instead of 3 times a day.

All the plant look good, pics next post if I see the sex.


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 4, 2009)

when u find out, can u post a pic of each sex? one male and one female for comparison?


----------



## White (Feb 5, 2009)

subscribed... this thing looks sweet


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

im excited to see the sex.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 5, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> im excited to see the sex.


Dunno why, this struck me as really really funny.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha ur dirty


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 5, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> when u find out, can u post a pic of each sex? one male and one female for comparison?


the lights come on in 1 hour so I'll try to get pics (cheap camera). I got pics of both boys and girls already.

look here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/83765-my-first-clone.html I cloned some males and females so there should be some pics

and here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/77942-my-first-grow.html I grew some males thru pollen colletion for a seed crop. Plus grandma of the three big plants I have are of Plant #1 in this thread.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 5, 2009)

No sex yet on any just new growth, This is a good sign for girls. Keep in mind their ages are 19 to 15 days and only alittle over 1/2 are 18 day or older. Boy show starting on day 18 girls may take all the way to day 24.

Just like MrsRocket always late? hum?



Here is about 20 minutes after their dawn. 3 of them are over 3".


----------



## techgrower (Feb 5, 2009)

sounds like you've done this before still tuned in Looking good dude.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 5, 2009)

A couple people have asked about air handling.

I did this https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/89078-diy-carbon-filter.html a while back.



That the filter and main blower. I NEVER turn it off! I live in a large city apartmet complex. 100% no smell going on 1 year. Yes, I change the filter before it's used up.

Here is a pic from last summer (I just learned to clone)





see were iI vent to out side.

Both plants are cloned from plant the same mother on the same day. The one on the left after rooting went under an 18/6 veg. The one on the right after rooting went on a 12/12 flower cycle.

this next pic is the plant all my type 3 seeds came from. (Red Cups). Also the biggest plant I ever grew. 49.5" and 3/4 pound dry (very seedy as it was a seed crop and I have a shit house of seed from here.)







oh and this pic isn't 1/2 way thru her flower.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 5, 2009)

This was a post from last julyish? I've tweeked it but here is the ground work 



RandyRocket said:


> This will be a pic run thru of the air system.
> 
> You can see the AC inlet to the room. Also on both sides of the door are two air inlets for the grow box.
> 
> ...


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 5, 2009)

looks goood


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 5, 2009)

my only curiousness about the box is if its lettin that much light out doesnt it let some light in? expecialy thru the vents on the sides of the doors and the crack around and between the door. other than that its freakin sweet. keep up the good work.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 5, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> my only curiousness about the box is if its lettin that much light out doesnt it let some light in? expecialy thru the vents on the sides of the doors and the crack around and between the door. other than that its freakin sweet. keep up the good work.


Those are old pic when I was building it. Now it is dark as dark can be. The stuff blooms in there so it must be dark enough for them. 

I also think go out side and look around at night you can see a lot. I used to live in the country and on a full moon you can read a book.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 6, 2009)

just new growth






all of them


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 6, 2009)

No sex yet but it is morring an day 20. They all have those little preflowers that could just be first day new growth or the sex. It's my friday nigth so I check all my night their day.

I took the tray out for a close look.
  

As soon as I know the # of girls I can deside or repots or not. If no one show sex by tomarrow I'll look for light leaks. I switch the rooms night/day by 12 hours just be for the start of the seeds. If is easer to keep the grow room dark at night. It may be as simple as black out the window all the way. I don't think any light can get in but I will check anyway this weekend.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 6, 2009)

someone asked about a male pic. this one is from my first grow.


this is what we don't want to see unless you want pollen.


----------



## meandmaryjane (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice ass pics.... can you start the 12/12 process at anytime or just from seed...I got beans all ready to go but I already have 2 one weak old plants... can I throw everything together and start the 12/12..


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

meandmaryjane said:


> Nice ass pics.... can you start the 12/12 process at anytime or just from seed...I got beans all ready to go but I already have 2 one weak old plants... can I throw everything together and start the 12/12..


You can start the 12/12 any time look what I just did.






She is a clone but seed is the same. Cut on Oct 10, root Oct 24, and veg till today Feb 7.

You can read about it here. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159182-crop-rotation.html

You can also read about her here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159303-lets-see-how-big-day.html


----------



## meandmaryjane (Feb 7, 2009)

I see, your a beast.... thats a beauty please take care of the bad girl... So I should be able to start at anytime with no prob. Just throw my little ones with the 1 weakers do the 12/12 and I'm all good...


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

I harvest one of the big plants. You can check it out here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html.


----------



## techgrower (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking great Randy- checking to see if any turned to the dark side(male) So when you do the bagseed 12/12 from seed, you obviously get mixed results an far as yields, right? Or do most of the bagseed turn out close to eachother?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

techgrower said:


> Looking great Randy- checking to see if any turned to the dark side(male) So when you do the bagseed 12/12 from seed, you obviously get mixed results an far as yields, right? Or do most of the bagseed turn out close to eachother?


thank, it's light on in 2 hours for day 21 I hope to see some thing even a boy so I no the girls are close.

I got new info on type 1 in blue cup. I'll post later (to stoned)

As for you question I post a good answer in a bit (let me find some pics of my grows as I can only tell you about what I grow. I'll post later (to stoned)


----------



## techgrower (Feb 7, 2009)

Just smoked myself, will check in later.


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 7, 2009)

right on man right on looking good


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 7, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> right on man right on looking good


 
Cool you found my current grow


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 8, 2009)

hey just curious you say these should get about one ounce each. is that cut weight or dry weight?


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 8, 2009)

any sign of sex??


----------



## meandmaryjane (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice pics... Now thats some real live grow right there, hope my sour looks like that. Good job Rocket....


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 8, 2009)

Quick up

I have to go out of town for a week and MrsRocket will do the water duty.

 this is all she has to water.

 today am

 noon

all but 2 or 3 you can see the sex. it's just to small for my (not a teenagers) eyes. all should tell tomarrow. age day 19 to 23 in grow. with just a few slow pooks. I look on target, now MrsRocket also can tell boy's from girls and if she over looks 1 it takes two week before the first pollin bag will open.

I leave in 4 hours (5:00 am) 2 1/2 hours before lights off, I am pulling an all nighter to get ready. Last minute and all damn sales call. I'll check before I leave maybe the 10 hours of light will make the diff for me to see.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck man. hopin for the best for ya.


----------



## poplars (Feb 8, 2009)

shit man you're obviously not a teenager by looks of that setup


----------



## strey (Feb 9, 2009)

subscribed! can't w8 to see this grow finish  keep up the great work! ~Strey~


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 9, 2009)

nice rocket! they're gettin there. its almost time for my seedlings to show sex


----------



## xStickeyGreenx (Feb 9, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> nice rocket! they're gettin there. its almost time for my seedlings to show sex


Good job man! I cant wait for the dry weight you get. If this works out im going to be using the same method. This is the best thing since the invention of the dutch masters!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 12, 2009)

MrsRocket said she would send me a pic of to garden with a feature shoot of 5 girls. MrsRocket isn't as good as I am at sexing the plants but she can tell. As I'm out of town until Saturday I'll just have to wait untill she tells me or I get home.

so far:

5 of 9 of type #3 are girls. The rest MrsRocket is not sure.
6 of 6 of type #5 MrsRocket is not sure.

They all most likely are all showing by now. Maybe I'll tell if she sends me the pic.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 12, 2009)

your going to get a zip per plant, am I understanding that??


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 13, 2009)

the five girls.

 all of them.













It's 5 girls, 0 boy, and 10 unknown.

Good job mz Rocket.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 13, 2009)

here is the whole garden


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 13, 2009)

red girls and blue boys....?


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> red girls and blue boys....?


No, two different strains. I assume he's killing the males as they become identified, which none yet have been.

Nice grow!


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> red girls and blue boys....?


no

red = type #3 (DonkeyDick)  full sise

blue = type #1 (Strawberryjam)


----------



## strey (Feb 13, 2009)

nice ladies there!!! ~Strey~


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 13, 2009)

MrsRocket said no change. She did send more pics, took for ever (slow hotel connection). She only looks at them 1 time a day. I'll be home tomarrow.

I think all the type #3 should show sex by now but it takes her a few days longer then myself. 






this is a type 3 she is not sure about. And as you can see with the camera we have (2.1 pix) who can tell?

Now as for type 1, it occurde to me I've not grown this strain on a 12/12 only type 3 has been done on 12/12 so who knows what up with them. The strain takes longer to grow is shorter but it will be bushyer.

Blue cup = strain type #1
Red cup = strain type #3
Yellow stick = girl or she wants 1 more day to say 100% girl.
White stick = she wants me to conferm boy. 

She has a hard time between new growth and boy. But she nails girls fast. I'm the opp I find boys first then girls.

the crop
  

the rest are pic I asked here to take fpr my other threads. I'll post links also

    

this will be the next harvest






The Flower Chamber


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 14, 2009)

*Nice looing grow,just read the hole thread and very interested.I have 6 widow strains i did the 12/12 from start mine are 14 days old.I saw your post in the 420 thread,thanks for sharing all the info, i no it can be a trying experince trying to grow and record everything and also hold a job.Thanks again Rocket family.I think im gonna throw some more in now with the info you have given us.BEECH. GAVE+ REP FORGOT TO PUT MY NAME!!!*


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2009)

hey randy awesome grow, im just wondering if your plants have outgrown those cups rootwise by now? u must be due to transplant sometime soon
and what strain do u have flowering right now?

and i heard using clear cups is bad cause the light penetrates the cup and soil to the roots....something along those lines. any truth??


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 14, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hey randy awesome grow, im just wondering if your plants have outgrown those cups rootwise by now? u must be due to transplant sometime soon
> and what strain do u have flowering right now?
> 
> and i heard using clear cups is bad cause the light penetrates the cup and soil to the roots....something along those lines. any truth??


 *All those questions are answered in his thread and is worth the time to read.*


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

Just passing what I learned here along like it was done for me.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 14, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hey randy awesome grow, im just wondering if your plants have outgrown those cups rootwise by now? u must be due to transplant sometime soon
> and what strain do u have flowering right now?
> 
> and i heard using clear cups is bad cause the light penetrates the cup and soil to the roots....something along those lines. any truth??


I have sleave over the clear cup so it will be light ok. 







lots of root room, I may leave them in the cups for 5 more weeks. If i have room I will put in 6" pots. I can do 4 and 1 more for every 3 boys I pull.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 14, 2009)

cool, great proof in the pic too.
i wish ya luck


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 14, 2009)

I may be out of town one more day and it's 5 hours to lights on I'm a 4 hour drive by truck in good weathor. The boss said he would know soon? fuck...............

Oh well if I'm stuck hear how about some background on my grow partners
https://www.rollitup.org/1102750-post311.html






kitten - I just love what you've with the place.






Kitten - remember when I taught you how to stair at the sun?
me - please stop looking at the lights

I send in my little helper for a looksee.

(kitten) "Do these look bright enough to you?"
(Me) "Don't stare at the sun please."






(kitten) "How about this one? Can I move it over some?"
(Me) "Please stop staring at the little suns."






After the rearrange it's time for my helper.

(kitten) "I set the temp all by myself. Look it's 72 down here. Burr"
(Me) "Thank you"






(kitten) "I think you have room for some catnip. See just a little over there. Please for me? I promise I won't chew your plants any more. Please? Please?"
(Me) "OK buddy, I'll grow some for you if one of these fine people can tell us where to get the good stuff. I'll go to the garden store tomorrow."








I cut and pasted this from stuff I've done in the past, how it's 1/4 as funny as I think it is.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll post an up date after I settle in all looks good. Only 1 sick plant N burn water for 3 day and it will just fall back by about 4 days. (fore ground).

I put the of the 5 girls in 6" pot the other two are in 16 oz cup. No more room untill a boy or 3 move out.


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 14, 2009)

Really nice. I wanna try this for my next grow. b/c I have such small space this would be good for me. I sorta did this with the grow I have going now but its a little crazy. check it out and give some feed back. good work there looking good!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 14, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Really nice. I wanna try this for my next grow. b/c I have such small space this would be good for me. I sorta did this with the grow I have going now but its a little crazy. check it out and give some feed back. good work there looking good!!!


I'll do it in a day or two just got home and I'm buzzed tired stoned (Week to make up for) Whoo I seem to grow smoe wild shit lest is what type this is ....... Oh It's a small jar of one of my last 12/12.


It is a seed I grew in my first grow (Seed Crop) all my seeds 1000's and 1000's (3 plants at 40" to 50") full fucked I'll post a pic sometime of my seeds.

#T3-4 Applejuice Cured Nice shit 

I'm tired I forgot What question I'm answering. . . . . . . . . . ..


Edit: if you are new and you like my style of post read this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/77942-my-first-grow.html 

this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/83765-my-first-clone.html post #8 A must watch.

how too's
https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/89078-diy-carbon-filter.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154927-my-planting-tip-16oz-cups.html


They are crude reads (my english typing and spelling maybe not so good, so sorry) MrsRocket will edit from time to time Not to night.


EDIT #2: That is why I post pics


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 14, 2009)

I repoted 3 of 5 of the girls.







The best three went in to 1 gal. 6" pots. All white pot are type #3 (old red)

All 5 girls are type 3. Two of the type three is clear to me that When I droped the seeeds in post one I know now that (2) #1 got added two the #3's I thougt at the time mabe up to 3 fell in. So 1 may have been one of the few that did not grow before I got My queto.

Still had room for roots.    

I could have left them alone but now only water ever 2 o3 day istead of upto 3 times a day. See the only reason to have a bigger pot is it is a lot easyer. Down side it's an area thing so square, sum then sq root. = 4x less volumn. per plant due to size increase.

For my next grow I've come up with an answer Tall skiny pots (I'll cal be for I shop)

I have 8"+ in height to grow. So I have learned for Reading This post to grow in tall skinny pots. It clicked in my brain when I say this
https://www.rollitup.org/2061196-post7.html

That made me think juct cut the tops off big ass soda bottle and sleave it to monitor roots.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

I pulled and harvest clone #1A18 today. You can read here if you are following the big mama's https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## anhedonia (Feb 15, 2009)

DO you use an herb dryer?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> DO you use an herb dryer?


yes i do


----------



## Darrens (Feb 15, 2009)

When I first started growing I kept doing 12/12 from seed until I my last big harvest. I was averaging about an o per plant depending on how long I let it go. For the last plant I did 12/12 from seed I wanted to see how far I could push it, I fed the living hell out of that AK-48 plant and it ate it up like a champ, didn't even yellow up. I let it go like 8-9 weeks or so, ended up pulling at least 2.5 ounces from her. Was well worth it. I didn't even really have to harvest it at the time I did, I just wanted to switch off the 400 watter since having 1 plant under 400 watts thats like 15" tall is a waste of electricity.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

A lot happened this week lets review.

1) had to cut nutes back so MrsRocket could take over.
2) remembered type#1 never done 12/12 (see goal 1 on post 1)
3) type #3 even with the cut back on nutes is still on target, I may lose a few grams. no biggy.


This was needed so MrsRocket could do the garden one time a day. Every water while I was gone each plant got a 3/4 strength of big bloom no extras. This is why sex is a little slow on showing. 

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Only one got an N burn. It has a green stick in it 

green = sick 

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

This pis is under 430 watt hps






This on is my 400 watt mh conversion






I'm using this bulb to boost growth fo a week then back on hps. The times stay on 12/12. all side light stay @ 2700k.

her are some speck on yhe bulb It's 400 watts and 32000 lumens @ 7200k. 
SolarMax Veg Conversion - 400 Watt Metal Halide Conversion Bulb

VEGETATIVE
In younger plants it is the region between 380 nm - 520 nm that is the most crucial. This region is commonly referred to as "Blue Light". SolarMax lamps deliver 30% more "nutritious" light radiation than standard lamps. The result - more vigorous, vegetative growth and stronger roots during the important early stages of a plant's development.








Product: MHT 400W Veg/Conversion
Ballast: HPS Ballast S51
Lamp Jacket: T15
Overall Length: 271mm 10.7"
Color Temp Deg. K: 7200
Lumens: 32,000
Life Hours: 15000 

+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +

Nute.

I'll do a post later about this as it will take some time.


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 15, 2009)

way off the question im sure i've seen it some where. when you do 12/12 how long does it take from seed to harvest?? and looking good glad you got your problem fix for the Mrs.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> way off the question im sure i've seen it some where. when you do 12/12 how long does it take from seed to harvest?? and looking good glad you got your problem fix for the Mrs.


 
It verys by strain.

mine 
red cups 8 weeks
blue cup ? first 12/12 and they are behind the other strain.


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 15, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> It verys by strain.
> 
> mine
> red cups 8 weeks
> blue cup ? first 12/12 and they are behind the other strain.


 well I have a White Widow. Auto Ak47 and a BagSeed.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> well I have a White Widow. Auto Ak47 and a BagSeed.


Try the bag seed first when you feel you can do it grow your good seeds.

bag seed with a tlc grow can be good shit.


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 15, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Try the bag seed first when you feel you can do it grow your good seeds.
> 
> bag seed with a tlc grow can be good shit.


 Um. its already to late. I have one of each growing. check my grow out. there going very well. I have in mind plans for a new box... I will take pics of these chargers I have to see if I can rig them to some PC fans so I can make DIY exhaust for my light and a DIY carbon filter system...


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Um. its already to late. I have one of each growing. check my grow out. there going very well. I have in mind plans for a new box... I will take pics of these chargers I have to see if I can rig them to some PC fans so I can make DIY exhaust for my light and a DIY carbon filter system...


just look in the back ground of my pics I'll try to add odd angles so you can see other parts.

this guy is really try to set up a nice grow room so I posted all I have their.

He is doing the cals. for it now I would read it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/157865-first-grow-mostly-bagseeds-hid.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/83765-my-first-clone.html


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

A lot happened this week; big news first: 8 of 15 are girls! The others are too close to tell.

Type #1 cups are a slow short bushy plant with a high yield. If I grow this type to full size it takes 2-3 weeks more than my other strain. 3/4 to 1/2 pound.

Type #3 cups are a fast tall skinny with a good yield. 1/2 to 1/4 pound.

Topping and seed vs clone have an effect, so 12/12 will also. I will just work it out on the fly.

The Garden.






Score

6 of 9 type 3's are girls. These are the ones I've done this with before.
2 of 6 type 1's are girls.

3 of the #3's have moved into 6" white pots. If #1's move, I'll use green pots.

These will be very easy to grow from now on. They drink around 16 oz once a day. Twice at growth spurts. Then every 2-3 days in their fall. If I had a hyd. grow I could walk away for 2 weeks at this point and all would be fine and on target with the odd 1 or 2 opps.

Their grow mix is as follows:

Water Odd - ratio of 10ml Tiger bloom, 15ml Big Bloom, 1/2 tsp Open Sesame per one gallion of water.

Water Even - ratio of 15ml Big Bloom. If plant is sick just give this until better. If no improvement give straight H2O and post in plant help forum.

Tip of the day:
With 16 plants all on diff waters, I use plastic plant markers.

I water these every other day, so on odd days I give a hot mix. On even days I give the even mix.

Yellow = girl . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . EDIT. . . . . . as of now Yellow = Unknown sex
White = Hot Mix (the mix I use on odd days)
Blue = Even Mix (if in doubt give this one)
Green = sick, off of standard diet. I move it to the front to find it fast and easy.

Level II The girls in cups.

They grow the same but require less water at once, but can be as much as 3x a day. A fix for a day or two if must leave them without a plant sitter (we all don't have a MrsRocket to step up) just set in a big tray with an inch of nute water, the roots will suck it up. You will know what schedule they are on very fast.

As soon as the first new grow areas at the stalk start, and the pre flowers start, or the plants are 6-7 inches high, use a mix of 15ml of Grow Big and 1/4 tsp of Open Sesame per gallon of water, as a hot mix for your odd days.

Plants up to this point in growth, without the new growth areas, give the above hot mix 1 in every 3 waters. I use 2 blue markers to one white marker.

Cold mix for all formulas (even days mix): 15 ml Big Bloom per gallon of water. 


the hold outs






The room under mh with 2700k cfl's






I'll switch back to hps in 1 week, it just timed out that this trick can work on both grows. Otherwise I would have left in the hps light.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

One more girl of type #3; now for the bad news, she is the one with nute burn. This is not a big problem but she does have to be handled special. I may still pull her if I only have less than 3 boys among the remaining holdouts. If I do, it will be to make room for a healthy plant to move into a 6" pot.

Speaking of boys, looks like one of the type #1 is a boy, I'll watch a day or two. As a side note, this is the "Bat Guano Plant Experiment". This is the only plant I'm trying to grow organically, so if it's a boy I'll have little data to compare.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank's MrsRocket She edited the last few posts. But she off to bed and I'll add some pic until my turn in the bath.







left newest girl with burn
rigth Bat Gauno Org Grow








this may be a boy
if it's a boy don't panic just grow a week or so and do this. https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-52692-albums-making-hash.html
if in a pickle just drow until the first sack open 2 weekish dry the leaves and smoke. Most and my strain are at high point in thc for male and some are more potant then their female bud, just a different type of buzz. The summer is good then you can run your ass off out side and not bug MrsRocket.

My type #1 is this type I have male hash that if you need to pee with in an hour of smoking god help you.







all

Off to bed work and all


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 16, 2009)

All red cup are girls!!! 12 girls so far!!! 8-10 was the target happey # for me.



9 of 9 Type #3 (Donkey Dick). Female
3 of them have been put into white 6" pots. 

3 of 6 Type 1 (Strawberry Jam) Female
2 looking male
1 to early + it's one of two with a green stick.

NOTE: I ran out of yellow sticks (too many girls) so yellow = unknown


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 16, 2009)

WOOO! great luck man


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 16, 2009)

and







and below the last unknows







for now yellow stick = ? to sex


----------



## meandmaryjane (Feb 17, 2009)

Good looking plants rocket...


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 17, 2009)

not much has changed. 

3 hold out with 2 looking like boys.

a lot are ove 13" tall .

below you can see 4 little space = 1 big space







just the day's view


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow those look beautiful! wish mine could look like that. I'll know next grow for sure now that I got my hands wet and kinda got a feel on what to do!!!


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

Another question. when doing this, whats the max height these will get? does it depend on strain or what???


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 18, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Another question. when doing this, whats the max height these will get? does it depend on strain or what???


I can only talk about mine. 40" at day 58.

most stop around 24" - 30"


----------



## Stoney Jake (Feb 18, 2009)

I tried this out and mine grew very very slowly till it started showing hairs(3-4 weeks) then shot up. It did turn out to be a hermy though. The strain Im using doesnt like 12/12 from the start


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm working in this

before






I'll post more pictures later.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 18, 2009)

thats a great lookin room man. i like it. totaly jelous.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 19, 2009)

after I finished last night






It's lights on in 20 min.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 19, 2009)

First pictures of day 33

The one in 6" pot is 16" tall
The one in cup is 14.5" tall






Some roots  and


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 20, 2009)

Here are two of my three helper (MrsRocket is camera shy)






3 garden shots


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking good!!! How long till the harvest on these babies? my WW that I did from 12/12 just started putting out white hairs today.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 20, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Looking good!!! How long till the harvest on these babies? my WW that I did from 12/12 just started putting out white hairs today.


 
the grow part is about half way thru. I lost a little on the trip.

then dry and cure time.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

As you can see some are all most to the light.







That means it's time for an other rearange, didn't I just do this?

This next picture is of all plants still in cups







Then we have the three already in pots







More to come


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

I did this post in an other thread https://www.rollitup.org/2118766-post51.html

Here are a few pisc


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow looking good. and u know like everytime you go in the grow room you can always notice something you can tweak its just nature to most of us to always fiddle with things.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Wow looking good. and u know like everytime you go in the grow room you can always notice something you can tweak its just nature to most of us to always fiddle with things.


I can't wait for todays tweaks, the room opend in 5 hours and a quarter


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

It looks like 14 of 15 are girls. I have about double what I wanted. oops.

Here is a pic from last night just before lights off.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 21, 2009)

ooops give me the ones you dont want


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> ooops give me the ones you dont want


 






the 4 on the right one is very nice.

but if i tell you where i live MrsRocket would shoot both of us, so sorry.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 21, 2009)

hahha lmao im sure she would


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

6 of them are in 6" pots. Five Type #3 and one Type #1.
3 of them are in 64 oz cups. Two Type #3 and one Type #1.







6 are in 16 oz cups. 2 of Type #3 and 4 of Type #1.







This is all 14 girls and one unknown. (looking girl).


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats fuckin amazing 
whats your estimated harvest?


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 21, 2009)

right on randy 
thats alot of bud right there in 14 females wooo


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

As this is the start of week 5 the nutes change as follows:

Hot mix = 10ml of Grow Big, 10ml of Tiger Bloom, 15ml of Big Bloom, and 1/2tsp of Beastie Bloomz. 

Cold mix = straight water only.

Rotate between the hot and cold mix.

Some plants (the oldest couple) are 20" tall.

My best from the last 12/12 grow on day 35 was a plant that stoped at 24.5". An other plant was 11.5" on day 35 and 40"+ on day 60.

Note: the stats I have on 12/12 are for Type #3 and Type #5 not growing this grow.

Type #3 is the type that can go 40"+ on a 12/12 grow. I have 9 of this strain.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

smokeballs said:


> Thats fuckin amazing
> whats your estimated harvest?


It was to be three week from today but that trip out of town ramped it back by a weekish.

So my target harvest date is around Aprill 11. I have untill the end of April when I move.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 21, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> right on randy
> thats alot of bud right there in 14 females wooo


 
And all 15 may be girls at 1.1 oz per plant = 16.5 oz or 1 pound and 1/2 ounce.

Some will be more and less then 1.1 but thats the target per plant.


----------



## strey (Feb 21, 2009)

gl man hope ya get ur goal looks like u'll make it  

~Strey~


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 22, 2009)

Holy shit 
16 ounces 
fuck man send some of those seeds my way


----------



## DuBB P (Feb 22, 2009)

looks good im subscribed and i cant even let my cat near my shit fukn lil bastard excuse my language everytime i leave my cabinet open and go do somthing for a minute i come back and hes chewin on one of the branches im just lucky he hasnt went for the tops yet lol but anyways lookin forward to see how you do


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

My little nip head ate 1/3 of my first plants first leaves. it in the first part of this https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/77942-my-first-grow.html and the other is head butting the hand i'm trying to type with

I post a story about them here https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/161761-stuck-out-town.html


----------



## wolfdog (Feb 22, 2009)

hi guys. check out my pics. I have questions


----------



## wolfdog (Feb 22, 2009)

hi rocket you around


----------



## DuBB P (Feb 22, 2009)

wolfdog said:


> hi guys. check out my pics. I have questions


yo wolfdog go look at the fourm and make your self a new thread in where ever you think it belongs and ask what you want to know or search it up cause i dont think your gonna get any help tryna hijack this thread not tryna be rude but i got told the same thing once opon a time


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

wolfdog said:


> hi rocket you around


i don't think this thead could be jacked to long or hard so ask away. the worst that i could say is i don't know.


----------



## DuBB P (Feb 22, 2009)

yeah but still some people get really pissed off at that and the best way to get an answer is to start a thread just figured id say that since hes new to riu at least we would of new what he wanted to ask if he did


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

DuBB P said:


> yeah but still some people get really pissed off at that and the best way to get an answer is to start a thread just figured id say that since hes new to riu at least we would of new what he wanted to ask if he did


I'm too stone to get pissed.


----------



## DuBB P (Feb 22, 2009)

lol man i wish but i dont get paid for 2 weeks and mine wont be done for a month yet lol


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

DuBB P said:


> lol man i wish but i dont get paid for 2 weeks and mine wont be done for a month yet lol


Those little yellow leaves aren't bad. That in that first grow also. lol it was good but bud is nicer.


----------



## DuBB P (Feb 22, 2009)

anyways it looks like a nice lil setup he has goin on there


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

yell i posted a link on his home page here https://www.rollitup.org/members/wolfdog.html


----------



## DuBB P (Feb 22, 2009)

well dude i'll give you some +rep for that since i dont think he know what its about yet but im sure he would give it to u if he did


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

DuBB P said:


> well dude i'll give you some +rep for that since i dont think he know what its about yet but im sure he would give it to u if he did


thank, and bak at you. i'll be at level 15 soon.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Feb 22, 2009)

wassup randy. lookin great. just stoppin by to check things out . i am doing the same style grow.things have been in 12/12 for almost a month now.i read somewhere what you said about watering. man it's a bitch. you really have to keep your eye on it with these cups.cheers.i'm subscribed now.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> wassup randy. lookin great. just stoppin by to check things out . i am doing the same style grow.things have been in 12/12 for almost a month now.i read somewhere what you said about watering. man it's a bitch. you really have to keep your eye on it with these cups.cheers.i'm subscribed now.


i see you are in cups also, I may move some in to 64 oz cup


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 22, 2009)

I open the doors to this all 15 are GIRLS, 15 of 15 GIRLS, I thought I'd be lucky to get 7.






looks perfect. now for the watering. It's a hot mix for all. With the different size pots it is important to use the markers. This will be the last time every plant and even that big one is on the same diet. 

  some more am pictures.







These are the oldest and healthest. I transplanted the biggest/best at time of transplant.

I have 1 more 64 oz cup ready. and 6 are ready.  and I pick that red one on the left.





still room for more roots.






and






All in place for the day. Ready, Set, and Grow.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Feb 23, 2009)

have some of them began to flower? or are they all around the same pace


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 23, 2009)

are you gonna transplant soon? 
do they stunt in flower??
peace


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 23, 2009)

damn lots of girlies


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 23, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> have some of them began to flower? or are they all around the same pace


They all are flowering and yes they all are around the same place with in four days.




smokeballs said:


> are you gonna transplant soon?
> do they stunt in flower??
> peace


 
They will still double in size. And I may not transplant any more. I would like to get the rest of the 16 oz cou into 64 oz cups


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you have to transplan into 64oz cup when flower?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 23, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Do you have to transplan into 64oz cup when flower?


Nope, it would be less times a day I have to water.

The plants use the same amount of fluid regardless of pot size. Bigger pot just hold more water/nutes at one time.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 23, 2009)

some are 21"+ already. I'm rearanging again pics at 11:00.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 23, 2009)

This is the grow after I pull most to water and arange.








This is just the oldest/healthest in 6" pots.

The tops .

All in .







This angle is cool. Some are over 21"


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking good cant wait to see these done, your gonna have so much dry bud... *drools*


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice grow man...


----------



## Dr.Blunt (Feb 24, 2009)

nice grow genius move 12/12 from seed right before u move i would have done it if i knew u could when i stared my grow stop by and check it out.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks every one.

Todays pics day 38 morning,


----------



## Lowkster (Feb 24, 2009)

Everything looks good! I doo see that you are stretching the plants a little on the left, but they will be ok!


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 24, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> Everything looks good! I doo see that you are stretching the plants a little on the left, but they will be ok!


They are in 5th week of flower so it's normial for them to do this. It will fill up with a bud at each node. It will look like one big bud at the end.

So stretch just mean that much more bud.


----------



## NoobRyder (Feb 24, 2009)

how is the smoke from 12/12 seed, just as good as if you had vegged to 16"?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 24, 2009)

NoobRyder said:


> how is the smoke from 12/12 seed, just as good as if you had vegged to 16"?


 
If you smoke bud it is the same just less.

If you smoke the leaf ? I don't know.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lowkster said:


> Everything looks good! I doo see that you are stretching the plants a little on the left, but they will be ok!





RandyRocket said:


> They are in 5th week of flower so it's normial for them to do this. It will fill up with a bud at each node. It will look like one big bud at the end.
> 
> So stretch just mean that much more bud.


I think Lowkster is right. True that you need _some_ stretching, that is too much. Its not a matter of life or death, but just pitchin in my two cents.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 25, 2009)

Every thing is on or ahead.







I moved things again.

some bud pics



















same plant, just closer each time.







this pic shows 2 things

1 - type are very diff #3's are tall.
2 - the diff that 4 days of growth makes. all are 39 to 35 days old

The tallest ones are over 25" and growing!


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 26, 2009)

Day 40

The only real news is 3 of type #3's are over 26" in the morning.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 26, 2009)

here is a nice pic


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 27, 2009)

when do you think you will have to put them on the floor????gettin up there!!! the ones in white pots donkey dont feel like lookin back....


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 27, 2009)

what is the best nirvana fem. seed to do the 12/12 from seed


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 27, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> when do you think you will have to put them on the floor????gettin up there!!! the ones in white pots donkey dont feel like lookin back....


I have 24" left untill they are on the floor. Growth per day is 1.5" to 2" so 12 to 16 days if they keep growing.

Now some time Type #3 (DonkeyDick) will just keep growing untill its 40".

Some are over 28" well three donkeys are.

I'm on my way out to play Friday Night Magic so I'll post some picture after I get home and give them lunch. About 1:00 AM.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 27, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> what is the best nirvana fem. seed to do the 12/12 from seed


So to answer your question. I don't know.


I only have 3 strain I grow. (make my on seeds in controlled pollenation)

Type #1 Strawberry Jam first 12/12 grow.

Type #3 DonkeyDick this grow and grown 12/12 before.

Type #5 some bag seed I like not this grow but have 12/12 before.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 27, 2009)

right on i have three bagseeds i just threw in with my ice thats flowering one showed sex and it was a boy threw it out another one showed today and its a girl the other show show within the next week. Mine are not near as big as yours, might just be the strain.


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 27, 2009)

some of type #3 are 29" tall.







All the Flower Chamber.

That one on the right is over 40". Plus she is topped a lot.

Next are the tops as they reach for the light.

  

(note click any small pic to make it larger).

Then we have a typ. bud on Donkey


----------



## gottagrow69 (Feb 28, 2009)

thats tight , this is all under a 400 watter?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 28, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> thats tight , this is all under a 400 watter?


the main light is a 430 watt hps
side lights are 26 watt cfl's (6)


----------



## houstonblowskush (Feb 28, 2009)

damn you can leave them in the cups and they grow that high? Id thought they get root bound and stop?

How much more soil do the 6" pots hold then the cups?

hell I got a 400 watter with one whitberry female....maybe I can slap 32 in their in cups


----------



## TONYJEJO (Feb 28, 2009)

damn man! give them bigger pots! that's plant abuse! -5rep


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> damn man! give them bigger pots! that's plant abuse! -5rep



cant yall see he has no room 
jeeze read up


----------



## shefsmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

How is that plant abuse? I dont see him torturing that plant with nutes burning it. giving it heat stressing. pulling it this way that way here or there. hes giving it the most love he can give them. so shut the fuck up. he just makes them smaller. just b/c there smaller and not some fucking big tall ass stock of a plant means he is abusing them. thank you very much have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 28, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> How is that plant abuse? I dont see him torturing that plant with nutes burning it. giving it heat stressing. pulling it this way that way here or there. hes giving it the most love he can give them. so shut the fuck up. he just makes them smaller. just b/c there smaller and not some fucking big tall ass stock of a plant means he is abusing them. thank you very much have a nice day!!!!!




woop wooop!


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 28, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> damn man! give them bigger pots! that's plant abuse! -5rep


 
What kinda dumd a$$ comment is this?

This whole thread is to show it can be a good idea.

Have you even read this thread or are you just tring to post enought to get to level 2? 

If you want to post in my journal please only post helpfull stuff.

This is the first dumb as thing any one has put in here. Good job.

Now go play with some one else as you are going on my ignore list if you post here again.


----------



## NoSaint (Feb 28, 2009)

The whole point of his grow is small pots, small plants, more often. A big pot defeats the purpose of the way he has chosen to grow.


----------



## houstonblowskush (Feb 28, 2009)

my questions must have been buried in the bs.....scroll back..and looking good


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 28, 2009)

houstonblowskush said:


> damn you can leave them in the cups and they grow that high? Id thought they get root bound and stop?
> 
> How much more soil do the 6" pots hold then the cups?
> 
> hell I got a 400 watter with one whitberry female....maybe I can slap 32 in their in cups


 
Sorry, missed this.

For this answer I will assume no tapper edge. 

volumn of cups = 3.14 * 1.5"^2 * 4.25" = just over 30 inches^3

volumn of 6" pot = 3.14 * 3^2 * 5 = 141.4 inches^3


How much more soil do the 6" pots hold then the cups? = about 5x or (30 * 5 = 150)


----------



## smokeballs (Feb 28, 2009)

Post some more pics bruzz?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 28, 2009)

Day 42 and over night the girls made it to the glass on the 430 watt light.






different angle






my little helper says "meow meo meo oow"






some more pics out for water.
   











And all back in


----------



## SonomaComa (Feb 28, 2009)

is that bud in those jars?


----------



## RandyRocket (Feb 28, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> is that bud in those jars?


Yes, its from https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html or those big ass momas on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> is that bud in those jars?


And look it's little buds on all the girls.


----------



## strey (Mar 1, 2009)

looking beautiful!! man keep up the hard work !!!!

~Strey~


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

These were bed time photo on day 42.







That is the differanse 4 days makes. Both are type #3 Donkey but are 4 day apart at birth. The tall one's on the right will be over 30" in the morning.

        

This is all the bed photos. Good night gils.


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)

looking sweet randy,
i always though the plants would be shorter than that in 12/12 from start


----------



## purplehayse (Mar 1, 2009)

Randy man, looking very nice. Do you folair feed through the whole process?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

purplehayse said:


> Randy man, looking very nice. Do you folair feed through the whole process?


no, with this many and some at 30"+ I stopped that a log time ago.

mostly it's just an excuse for me to look at them all the time.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

growman3666 said:


> looking sweet randy,
> i always though the plants would be shorter than that in 12/12 from start


some may go to 40"+


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 1, 2009)

damnman so say if i wanted to do a little 12/12 from start grow theres no way of keeping them small


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, your plants are tall for 12/12 from seed. Mine usually finish at 18"-30" as one solid nug, but I do 24/0 for a week and 12/12 from there.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Damn, your plants are tall for 12/12 from seed. Mine usually finish at 18"-30" as one solid nug, but I do 24/0 for a week and 12/12 from there.


 
It's the strains this is Type #1 Strawberry Jam






















She is 31" tall + 5" for the pot.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

After breakfast






Lots of shots


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well if you do 12/12 from seed, then the plant will veg for a few weeks then flower when it's ready and a 8 week strain will take 10-11 weeks on average. This is easily avoided by going 24/0 for about 10 days, then flip to flower. That'll make an 8 week strain finish in cloer to 8 weeks (plus the veg time)


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Well if you do 12/12 from seed, then the plant will veg for a few weeks then flower when it's ready and a 8 week strain will take 10-11 weeks on average. This is easily avoided by going 24/0 for about 10 days, then flip to flower. That'll make an 8 week strain finish in cloer to 8 weeks (plus the veg time)


I'm stomed and this makes sence to me.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2009)

yea me too haha its a good idea
pretty much grow a 10 day seedling on 24/0 it will begin veg around then and just toss it into flower?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 1, 2009)

no, my grow should end at week 9. so 2 weeks veg would = 10 week grow. But more yeld for the extra week.

I have data for seed grow entering 12/12 from day 1 day thru 14 days start

now this grow is about a week behind due to my out of town trip with MrsRocket at the helm on toned down to auto pilot.

Edit: Thanks for that nice rep.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 1, 2009)

well man not trying to rain on your parade but your 40 days in with no buds really....so you got atleast 6-7 more weeks id say? i dunno we'll see
im really curious about this one, props to you for that bro (+rep too for this informative grow)


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> well man not trying to rain on your parade but your 40 days in with no buds really....so you got atleast 6-7 more weeks id say? i dunno we'll see
> im really curious about this one, props to you for that bro (+rep too for this informative grow)


My parade not wet at all.

it won't take more then: 

1 week current formula
2 weeks on last formula

2 week h2o only. harvest can be at any time here. if you give the full 2 weeks it's best.

you can add apple juice the last few days instead of h2o

so this grow is over in 3 to 5 weeks.

thes look like little bud sights to me.


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 2, 2009)

Its a common misconception that your plants go into flower as soon as you switch to 12/12. But this isn't true. If you do 12/12 from seed, the plant grows in a vegetative state for about 4-6 weeks until it is ready to flower. If you do it that way, an 8-week flowering strain will finish in about 10-12 weeks (veg plus flower).

This length can be avoided by growing your plants with a 24/0 or 18/6 light cycle for about 5-10 days (or even just until the heads break the soil) and then flipping to 12/12. This will make a 8-week strain finish in 9-10 weeks (veg plus flower)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 2, 2009)

good to hear RR! ill be following along


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> Its a common misconception that your plants go into flower as soon as you switch to 12/12. But this isn't true. If you do 12/12 from seed, the plant grows in a vegetative state for about 4-6 weeks until it is ready to flower. If you do it that way, an 8-week flowering strain will finish in about 10-12 weeks (veg plus flower).
> 
> This length can be avoided by growing your plants with a 24/0 or 18/6 light cycle for about 5-10 days (or even just until the heads break the soil) and then flipping to 12/12. This will make a 8-week strain finish in 9-10 weeks (veg plus flower)


mine only take 9 week, this grow will take 10 due to that trip at week 3.

as soon as they pop out of the groud I put them on 12/12.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Mar 2, 2009)

wow they're pretty stretched!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> wow they're pretty stretched!


Dude I've asked you once to stop posting here.

Don't you read anything before you post in people journals?

Edit: I put you on the Ignore List so post away I'll never see it.


----------



## Beer42O (Mar 2, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> so this grow is over in 3 to 5 weeks.


wait so you think your grow will be ready in 3-5 weeks from that picture?  I only ask because in 3 weeks your buds shouldnt be anywhere near ready. but maybe i misread. just confused b/c it's common knowledge that it will take about 6 weeks from first bud site on your fastest budding genetics (auto dwarfs, top 44 etc..)

Once again, i hope i misread what you wrote, but if not, please dont chop those down in 3 weeks.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

Beer42O said:


> wait so you think your grow will be ready in 3-5 weeks from that picture?  I only ask because in 3 weeks your buds shouldnt be anywhere near ready. but maybe i misread. just confused b/c it's common knowledge that it will take about 6 weeks from first bud site on your fastest budding genetics (auto dwarfs, top 44 etc..)
> 
> Once again, i hope i misread what you wrote, but if not, please dont chop those down in 3 weeks.


I can only tell you what I've done in the past, and it should be ready in 3-5 weeks.

some of the tall runaways do take longer.

now type #1 this is the first grow 12/12 so it may take more time, the other type #3 I've done before and I'm at most only a weekish on some behind.

It can take until the end of April, that when we are moving. So April 20 is the cut off the lights day.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

hey thats 4-20 day cool.


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Mar 2, 2009)

wow awesome date? your grows are amazing i love ur cola machine grow cabs


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/167842-air-handling-4x4x8-430watt-flower.html i put this together while i was waiting on the light and they just came on.


----------



## Beer42O (Mar 2, 2009)

hehe April 20th is my cut day too provided it doesnt have to go longer.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

Beer42O said:


> hehe April 20th is my cut day too provided it doesnt have to go longer.


I can't go longer. move and all. i'll need time to hide grow shit from movers.


----------



## Beer42O (Mar 2, 2009)

atleast you're not being stupid. its tough but your playing it smart...


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 2, 2009)

one of the girls.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 







Wake up
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

Who wants to check the nutes sch? 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 







Who wants a drink?
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

All yellow sticks are a hot mix, I'll see if we have it.  . . . . .  you could use a gallon or three.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 








diff sizes







. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

  some more buds.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 


kitten - "I'll mark everything".






Me "thank you, next is a cold mix"


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Mar 3, 2009)

so whats the hieght of your girls right now?


----------



## messycan (Mar 3, 2009)

Looking nice...keep it up!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 3, 2009)

two piciture of their morning







a few out for water.







this is my project before I go to bed, just after they get lunch.

The tallest are 33" to 35" six of them.

The shortest are 19" to 23" nine of them.

I am still moving stuff under the lights.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 3, 2009)

SayNoToDrugs said:


> so whats the hieght of your girls right now?


 
19" to 35" and growing


----------



## gottagrow69 (Mar 4, 2009)

Randyrocket, i also have been doing a 12/12 from seed im using random bagseed. my question is that mine have only been in for a little over 2 weeks and there showing sex and there only maybe 4" tall. yours are really tall compared to mine is this maybe a strain difference? or is this the way its suppose to be


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 4, 2009)

gottagrow69 said:


> Randyrocket, i also have been doing a 12/12 from seed im using random bagseed. my question is that mine have only been in for a little over 2 weeks and there showing sex and there only maybe 4" tall. yours are really tall compared to mine is this maybe a strain difference? or is this the way its suppose to be


yes, no, maybe

every strain is different. 

my grow:

type #1's are 19" to 23" and showed sex last 

type #3's are 33" to 36" 

these are the same age and grown yhe same.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 4, 2009)

This is a Type #3 DonkeyDick. 







same one.







more type #3's

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .






















Type #1 Strawberry Jam it's 23"ish

  

type #1's

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

Any guesses as to how many plants in this picture?







. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

just a cool angle.







this must be what the kittens see.


----------



## gottagrow69 (Mar 4, 2009)

those plants are bigger than my female that i vegged for 30 days. thats crazy ill start a journal of my seeds that i did from 12/12 i cant believe there that big though


----------



## growman3666 (Mar 4, 2009)

great pics randy


----------



## pharlow (Mar 4, 2009)

very interesting project


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 4, 2009)

this is the first morning that no water is required. Also vertical growth is almost done. Only 1 plant got to the light over night.






first pic of day the lights just came on.


----------



## houstonblowskush (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking ever so good! My "alter ego" just threw 10 seeds in cups under the 40o watter hps....they all popped

you think he should use his grow big(6-4-4) for a week or 2 then switch to his EJ bloom(0-3-1)or a combination of both?

Since the bloom has no Nitro..will that slow the growth or?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 5, 2009)

houstonblowskush said:


> Looking ever so good! My "alter ego" just threw 10 seeds in cups under the 40o watter hps....they all popped
> 
> you think he should use his grow big(6-4-4) for a week or 2 then switch to his EJ bloom(0-3-1)or a combination of both?
> 
> Since the bloom has no Nitro..will that slow the growth or?


 
I mostly follow FoxFarsm's direction. The second flower mix I use has Grow Big in it (the one I am using now).


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 5, 2009)

Well today starts with crap news. My big monster clone had little bug things in web stuff so that plant is gone.

The whole flower room has ben scrubed with bleach water from top to bottom.

The good news is I can't find any on the 12/12 plants. They were only in the tops of the big plant.

I'm still checking and cleaning.

They were so tiny I could hardly see them until they moved.

The up side is the 12/12 grow has a lot of room now about 33% more space.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 5, 2009)

one of the buds 






the room


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 6, 2009)

Morning picture







Lunch shot


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2009)

Just got doen reading the journal and gotta give u props. Looks great and brilliant job documenting it all. Am subscribed.


----------



## okachobee (Mar 7, 2009)

nice thread rocket im actually doing a 400w cab just like yours with solos and all. I have 3 trainwrecks in 6 in pots(day 21) and 14 of wut i pollenated myself called babyruth (day 12) ill have to post pics tomorrow when i can get a camera hopefully. Looking to seek some advice after the pics are posted


----------



## smokeballs (Mar 7, 2009)

cant wait untill the buds start to fill.
+rep


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Morning picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this is week 7 of a 9-week strain? You're definitely not going to be ready at 9 weeks. Its because you didn't keep them in veg for long enough before going into 12/12.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 7, 2009)

beginningbotanist420 said:


> So this is week 7 of a 9-week strain? You're not going to be ready at 9 weeks. Its because you didn't keep them in veg for long enough before going into 12/12.


 
No, it's that trip I turned the nutes down to almost nothing so MrsRocket could help water. And that was the week to ramp them up not down.

The short ones in front I don't know (no data)

The tall ones in back may still be ready in 2 week. That strain does everything fast and ahead.

But I have until the end of April if any run long. That should be time for a girl that is as slow and late as MrsRocket.

How a bought some bed bud shots?

This one I took with the flash on so the leaves look brown but they are nice and green. 






The next is with flash on aslo, left is type #1 (24") and right is type #3 (36").






An other type #1






Two different ligt setting on the camera so the first pic the plant can be seen better.
the second pic the pot are easy to see. Also note the plants in back are on the ground.













Good night from the girls and good morning for me. It's about 7:00 AM and it's lights off in 30 minutes for day 48.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 7, 2009)

I added this post today

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/169816-randys-faqs-new-growers.html


----------



## raiderman (Mar 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I added this post today
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/169816-randys-faqs-new-growers.html


lookin good as usual,say i was at seed Boutique and they got some fresh big buddah BC seeds in and 50.00 for ten feminised , i jus ordered 2 more pacs becaus this plant has amazing thc only at 28 days flower,and 3 pacs of blue skunk fem. got so many strains cant keep one solid strain, i keep selling my clones,lolol ,later.wow jus chekin ,... sorry i acidently posted on the wrong thread ,lol...i saw the youtube where that guy got large bud in 32 oz. cup...may look into that.i'll be still watchin ya and want to see wat you get on those finished.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 7, 2009)

raiderman said:


> lookin good as usual,say i was at seed Boutique and they got some fresh big buddah BC seeds in and 50.00 for ten feminised , i jus ordered 2 more pacs becaus this plant has amazing thc only at 28 days flower,and 3 pacs of blue skunk fem. the other day,later.


I'd like to know more about my strains not just what the dudes said when I got the seeds.

Someday I'd like to get one of those kinds in your journal I think it's white russian or something like that.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 7, 2009)

oh and I would want one boy for pollen also. so no fem seeds for me.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> oh and I would want one boy for pollen also. so no fem seeds for me.


 yea i know wat you mean..i have 3 pacs of reg.BB seedsDP for such the cause.


----------



## smokeballs (Mar 7, 2009)

Update us bro


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 7, 2009)

smokeballs said:


> Update us bro


look at post 289

It's still dark for 45 minutes


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 7, 2009)

wow im glad i can find some input on 12/12 from seed finally... i think i might give it a whirl cuz im stressed for time, since i saw posts stating an oz a plant
im more worried about how long its gonna take than how much i get, but that seems like a good amount for 12/12 only


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 7, 2009)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> wow im glad i can find some input on 12/12 from seed finally... i think i might give it a whirl cuz im stressed for time, since i saw posts stating an oz a plant
> im more worried about how long its gonna take than how much i get, but that seems like a good amount for 12/12 only


I'm doing a 12/12 from seed as well for the first. I highly doubt i'll be getting anywhere near an ounce a plant. I'd be happy with 7-14grams a plant. Not sure what to expect for yield.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah i have a ghetto closet setup right now with one female in a 5gal bucket cheap dirt mix w/ lots of perlite under only 4 40watt flouro tubes, im mad because i must of had a light leak and had only one female out of 6 plants(all bagseed, random) its on day 50 flowering and ive had 3 major disasters that almost killed it, so im thinking about starting some seeds now under 12/12 so i can get a decent amount of smoke in a few months

BIG QUESTION!!~~~~ can you top/fim a 12/12 from seed plant since its not in veg?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 7, 2009)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> yeah i have a ghetto closet setup right now with one female in a 5gal bucket cheap dirt mix w/ lots of perlite under only 4 40watt flouro tubes, im mad because i must of had a light leak and had only one female out of 6 plants(all bagseed, random) its on day 50 flowering and ive had 3 major disasters that almost killed it, so im thinking about starting some seeds now under 12/12 so i can get a decent amount of smoke in a few months
> 
> BIG QUESTION!!~~~~ can you top/fim a 12/12 from seed plant since its not in veg?


No, as that would be done to a plant in veg. 

Remember topping adds a little time each time you top.


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> No, as that would be done to a plant in veg.
> 
> Remember topping adds a little time each time you top.



I have a couple plants that I clipped the tops on make two main stems for two colas. It works just fine. Remember, even in flower the plants are sky rocketing upwards. I only did two this time, wish i had done more. One plant has two, and one has 3.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

This morning two made it to the light






all needed to come out






type #1's






Type #3's






The shortest #3 next to #1's






the back side of #1's






#3 go in first they get the lest work




these are 40"+ in height

Then in go #1's






All back in




these are mostly over 24"

This is one of the helpers
she said "move them down I have to stretch to chew them"






bud from a #1






I did this about the time change https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/170039-plant-get-1-less-hour.html


----------



## Cheeese (Mar 8, 2009)

hey, nice grow so far +rep


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheeese said:


> hey, nice grow so far +rep


thanks it's always nice to know people read anything I write.

If you like the thread you can give it 1-5 stars at the top 5 star votes are like getting a rep of +5

edit: I have 1213 votes and 247 rep


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

Day light save time start and I want the grow to match my life so 1 hour of day light is lost today.

Here is what it looks like just before lights out. 






Some bud porn to help me sleep






. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 

After a day of watching our plants it's time to change the timer.

Kitten - I see it it's way in the back. Do you want me to get it?

me - No, let move stuff out of the way.







Kitten - I'll get this one as soon as I snack on this leaf.

me - ok, but remember just prun the old ones.







Kitten - let me get this dead leaf out of here.







Kitten - I see you fixed the lights. I'll check the big ones in back for water. Ok looks good close it up and let take a nap. meow.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Day light save time start and I want the grow to match my life so 1 hour of day light is lost today.
> 
> Here is what it looks like just before lights out.
> 
> ...


 the kitty kat is patiently waiting like a real pro,lol. ns job.seal points and wedgehead siamese cats have overcome my house,lolol, cant live without them.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

She is a good cat and so is the boy.. Both are all black.

She is 2 years old

He in about 6 mount younger







girl left, boy right


----------



## raiderman (Mar 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> She is a good cat and so is the boy.. Both are all black.
> 
> She is 2 years old
> 
> ...


i got solid blak girl cat to,had here 8 yrs,my pillow partner,lol. .she looks jus like your girl,lol.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

raiderman said:


> i got solid blak girl cat to,had here 8 yrs,my pillow partner,lol. .she looks jus like your girl,lol.


 
Two xmas ago my cat from when MrsRocket and I got just after we married died. She was 17 years old and all black.. then a mounth and a half later the gray boy cat died at 16.

So now we have two new kittens well a little older now. And they play and run, then run and play. nap and start over they wear me out.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

This grow is behind about 1 week (remember the trip and MrsRocket watered)

Questions I get asked a lot on 12/12 feedings

"So at what day would you suggest using the grow big?"
"Do you stop using it when you start the tiger bloom?" 
"I have yet to use any nutes. When do I start?" 
"I was always told to wait for the second week." 

.........................................................................

Day 1
mix as follows:

1 gallon water
10ml to 15ml Grow Big

every water

.................................................

Day 14ish
mix as follows:

do the above water 

then every other time do this mix:

1 gallon water
15ml Grow Big
1/2 tsp Open Sesame

(this will force flowers to show sooner)

.................................................. ...............

the day sex shows or a few days early at day 21 start the first FoxFarm mix

1 gallon of water
10ml of Tiger Bloom
10 ml of Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Open Sesame

then evey other tim h2o only

...........................................

2 week later switch to

1 gallon water 
10ml Grow Big
10ml Tiger Bloom
15ml Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Beastie Boomz (some grower use this for Open Sesame) I don't know what happens if you do.

Give this ever other time

then h2o only the off water.

.................................................. ...

Then in two weeks 

switch the nute mix to the following:

1 gallon water
10ml Tiger Bloom
15ml Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Cha Ching

Give this ever other time

then h2o only the off water.

.................................................. ....

after two more weeks just h2o untill harvest in 1 - 2 weeks

note opptional: apple juice or some other stuff like clearX can be used the last few days as a flush to get rid of any last nutes.

also at this time the leaves will yellow and fall off. Just like the trees in tour yard at fall. 

......................................................................

I follow this mostly http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Two xmas ago my cat from when MrsRocket and I got just after we married died. She was 17 years old and all black.. then a mounth and a half later the gray boy cat died at 16.
> 
> So now we have two new kittens well a little older now. And they play and run, then run and play. nap and start over they wear me out.



Hey Randy plants are lookin great! Thats crazy how tall they are in those party cups!!! Lol i have a crew of "helpers" too, mostly they just try to swat the leaves but they dont do much harm. I got 7 to be exact lol but yeah like i said great grow, ill try an go figure out how to rate u a 5 star right now!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Hey Randy plants are lookin great! Thats crazy how tall they are in those party cups!!! Lol i have a crew of "helpers" too, mostly they just try to swat the leaves but they dont do much harm. I got 7 to be exact lol but yeah like i said great grow, ill try an go figure out how to rate u a 5 star right now!


The cup are Type #1 the shorter of the two strins I grow and they are 22" to 25" last night.

The other strain in back (same age is at 40")

They won't grow much taller any more. Today they start bud groth nutes and stop that reach for the sky drink.

My three helpers are great. two cats and MrsRocket.

Thanks so far it is a 4.33 with 3 votes.  I was the vote for 5.

Now it 6 votes at 4.67!! cool thank everyone.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 8, 2009)

I had to raise the light 1 chain link. The big ones are 43-1/2" tall add 5-1/2" for pot =49"

I set the 430 watt hps to 51", I may raise it again tomarrow but I want it as close as I can get it. (It doesn't hurt if they grow into the glass for part of the day).







I then had to raise all the other plants to keep the tops at the same height.

Nute note. Starts today

1 gallon water
10ml Tiger Bloom
15ml Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Cha Ching

Give this ever other time

then h2o only the off water.

this will go untill March 21 then water only until harvest.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 9, 2009)

The big ones in the back have reached 43"






It's a heat wave here and the AC is off . OK for the 3 days of spring. But now more snow and butt ass cold again untill mid April.

Some top shots.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 9, 2009)

first pics as I open the door.
 

First order of bussness is take them out.
  

This is one of the tall ones.






Next they get water and back in.

Row 1






Row 2






Row 3






Row 4






I may put some of the ones in cup into 6" pots. With the big girl gone I have more room.


----------



## houstonblowskush (Mar 9, 2009)

man looking good keep it going!


----------



## juicyjay (Mar 10, 2009)

Very cool looking thread. +Reps man. I've been watchin this one from the beggining.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 10, 2009)

juicyjay said:


> Very cool looking thread. +Reps man. I've been watchin this one from the beggining.


Thank you, 

Oh, and welcome and thanks for putting your first post in my journal.

And yet one more first poster. I get a lot of these. 

Must be the shiny rocket


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


>



Looking better every day man! they seem to be filling out nicely


----------



## Leftyy2k4 (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking sweet bro.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 10, 2009)

*DAY 51*

Noon shot of the tops






The ones in front are almost 45"






Part of what the light sees












Type #3 bud






Same plant as above






Type #1 bud






This is a type #5 that got in the grow. Remember I droped the seeds by post 2 or 3.






Yesterdays helper see is looking at old charts from plants I've grown on 12/12 in past. She say we are ahead of the charts.


----------



## NoobRyder (Mar 10, 2009)

u still think u will get a whole ounce off each one?, also, why did they stretch so much, and could have done with bigger pots.

apart from that, thanks for the insight on what a 12/12 looks like.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Mar 10, 2009)

your cat is very smart always ahead of you!!!


i think you will find her in the room on the day of harvest before you!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> your cat is very smart always ahead of you!!!
> 
> 
> i think you will find her in the room on the day of harvest before you!!!


 2 of them to one of me. I think it's all the napping.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Mar 10, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> 2 of them to one of me. I think it's all the napping.


 
question for you to since no one is answering my thread does you glass on your hps hold most of the heat ( what do you temps go to)

does glass on a hps hold the same purpose as a cool tube

i plan on seting up a floralux 150w hps in a 36x24x22 with a 8 inch fan what do you think i will run at????


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 10, 2009)

question does you glass on your hps hold most of the heat ( what do you temps go to)

yes, around 80F at and just under light, 85-95 above light but my plants are not up there.

now the summer it's all diff. the hole room stays at 73f (centeral air ac hooked in)

As for my light not a very $ new and I paid $10 at a yard sale last spring.

the glass keeps it cool or mybe the fan

 it blows at the light when its on.

I let them grow close, sometimes rhey touch the glass. If I have to I move the light up every day by 1 link (1.5") to 2 links (3").

does glass on a hps hold the same purpose as a cool tube 

I don't know what a cool tobe is.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Mar 10, 2009)

cool tube is a makeshift tube to put around a hps if you dont have a proper ballast/ reflecter...supposed to cool the bulb heat...

but thanks that answered my question!!!


awesome price wish that was me im goin to be paying 105 bucks for a floralux 150w hps on hhydro.com


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 11, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> cool tube is a makeshift tube to put around a hps if you dont have a proper ballast/ reflecter...supposed to cool the bulb heat...
> 
> but thanks that answered my question!!!
> 
> ...


I just picked up another light on ebay. It was a sun system 150 hps grow ligh with free shipping for 89$ brand new. Ready to go, just plug it in. May want to consider looking there if you want to save a few bucks. There was several that i saw when i was looking with free shipping.

I have two 150 hps's , 2 75 watt fluoros and 2 40 watt cfls running. As long as i have my fan running it stays around 79-80 under the light this time of year. I dont have a good ventilation system, have to crack the doors. If I could get better vent I could keep it cooler.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Mar 11, 2009)

that good to know but i want everthing signed sealed and delivered


----------



## wpwpwp (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a black cat too, he just killed one of my seedlings I think
your plants are nice actually, looks like 12/12 from seed is not so bad as many people say


----------



## raiderman (Mar 11, 2009)

wpwpwp said:


> I have a black cat too, he just killed one of my seedlings I think
> your plants are nice actually, looks like 12/12 from seed is not so bad as many people say


i thought it was sandys rocket,lolol.say bro wat are the temps at the top of those plants? if its over 85F will be wy thier stretching , lift the lite more and point the fan at the bottom of the lite till the temperatur is at 70 to 80F , and roomtemperature also the same as ..the yield depends on this . i jus thot i'd hep ya out a bit,unless using air coled lites like this one at 12 inches and 600 watt,,if that is a 1000, 2ft above the plants is not to high.later.and the kitty kats,lol.feel free to post on mine ,i dont care,,or if you want me to delete these i will.later bro.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)

nice cats and leave them they are cool to look at.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)

The temp under the light is cool, I can touch the glass and no burns.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 11, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> The temp under the light is cool, I can touch the glass and no burns.


 cool,,probably the strain, did some sativas 6 months ago and i thought i was going to raise the ceiling.lol


----------



## Leo Kitten Grower (Mar 11, 2009)

Lucy's having a leaf, again.


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey randy, how big footwise is your grow area? Just curious.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)

about 3' x 3' useable. (3'-6" front x 3'-9" deep real dim.)


----------



## raiderman (Mar 11, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> about 3' x 3' useable. (3'-6" front x 3'-9" deep real dim.)


funny i'm doin the 16 blue cheese in a 3ft by 3ft.in sqare 2 gal. con. like jigsaw puzzlelol.funny each bud will probably be like very large fist wide ea.lolol.ns reflective room you got there .no wonder the kittykat likes it.lol great job,,everytime i pull out the Nikon they start acting silly .and they will smile for you RR.lol.later bro...


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 11, 2009)

I got 36" wide x 30" deep X 38" tall. So basically 36wx30dX30ish useable. Its not enough for what I'd like to do. I know I'm getting tired of having to water all these little pots. I'm leaning towards doing two big plants and the rest small on my next run. If I didn't have so many strains built up to try my life would be easier. I'm barely through this run and already want to move on to the next. 

I'm thinking of putting more lights in the top half of my closet since I'm only using half, but the top is hot from the bottom lights and I think it would be too much.

Theres never enough room.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)

raiderman said:


> funny i'm doin the 16 blue cheese in a 3ft by 3ft.in sqare 2 gal. con. like jigsaw puzzlelol.funny each bud will probably be like very large fist wide ea.lolol.ns reflective room you got there .no wonder the kittykat likes it.lol great job,,everytime i pull out the Nikon they start acting silly .and they will smile for you RR.lol.later bro...


when they come to sniff the camera


----------



## raiderman (Mar 11, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> I got 36" wide x 30" deep X 38" tall. So basically 36wx30dX30ish useable. Its not enough for what I'd like to do. I know I'm getting tired of having to water all these little pots. I'm leaning towards doing two big plants and the rest small on my next run. If I didn't have so many strains built up to try my life would be easier. I'm barely through this run and already want to move on to the next.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting more lights in the top half of my closet since I'm only using half, but the top is hot from the bottom lights and I think it would be too much.
> 
> Theres never enough room.


 2 gallon containers watered weekly . there a refillable water source one blok away,bes drinkin water you can get,, thats wat i use .its like magic,lol.unbelievable results.minerals . .35 cents a gallon .. a real steal.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> I got 36" wide x 30" deep X 38" tall. So basically 36wx30dX30ish useable. Its not enough for what I'd like to do. I know I'm getting tired of having to water all these little pots. I'm leaning towards doing two big plants and the rest small on my next run. If I didn't have so many strains built up to try my life would be easier. I'm barely through this run and already want to move on to the next.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting more lights in the top half of my closet since I'm only using half, but the top is hot from the bottom lights and I think it would be too much.
> 
> Theres never enough room.


mine is 8' tall so I have space for heat and plants.

I have lots of pictures here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/167842-air-handling-4x4x8-430watt-flower.html


----------



## raiderman (Mar 11, 2009)

raiderman said:


> 2 gallon containers watered weekly . there a refillable water source one blok away,bes drinkin water you can get,, thats wat i use .its like magic,lol.unbelievable results.minerals . .35 cents a gallon .. a real steal.


 once a week for both growrrooms 15 one gal. containers....Here kitty kitty .got some fancy feast DRY and wet,we spoil them rotten huh. ,lol,


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 11, 2009)

WOW Rocket, it just took me bout 2 hrs to read over the journal, fucking unreal bro!!! i can't believe how big your ladies are doing 12/12 from seed! i've just been learning bout this growing technique during this past week, i've never even heard of it before that in all my years of growing this wonderful plant...i also have a 400 hps, all fox farm products and a small growing area..check my last grow out in my sig, just finished up and curing now...i have some white rhino and hashberry seeds that i'm now germinating and i'm thinking of trying your way! i'm really excited bout it and i'm def subscribed for the rest of your grow...


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 11, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> mine is 8' tall so I have space for heat and plants.
> 
> I have lots of pictures here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/167842-air-handling-4x4x8-430watt-flower.html



Thanks for the link. I'll look into in the am. I have been cash strapped and haven't been able to get the right ventilation system. I'm using two portable fans and crack the doors. Luckily i get no company and live two hours away from friends and family. Just moved to a new area so its pretty quiet.
Been thinking of going the grow tent route. Years ago i was always an outdoor guy. Havent been doing the indoor thing all that long...

I got some sweet tooth #3 from seedboutique coming. I cant wait to start those seeds.....My ADD. I'm ready to start new seed before the old has even finished...

A decent seed collection is a fun hobby. I have more than i can grow in a year at the moment.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 11, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> Thanks for the link. I'll look into in the am. I have been cash strapped and haven't been able to get the right ventilation system. I'm using two portable fans and crack the doors. Luckily i get no company and live two hours away from friends and family. Just moved to a new area so its pretty quiet.
> Been thinking of going the grow tent route. Years ago i was always an outdoor guy. Havent been doing the indoor thing all that long...
> 
> I got some sweet tooth #3 from seedboutique coming. I cant wait to start those seeds.....My ADD. I'm ready to start new seed before the old has even finished...
> ...


 
We are moving at the end of April, I'm already building/growing at the new place.

we have no idea were we will move to. but with  I can grow any thing in my head.


----------



## raiderman (Mar 12, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> We are moving at the end of April, I'm already building/growing at the new place.
> 
> we have no idea were we will move to. but with  I can grow any thing in my head.


 with that type of thinkin bro is wat creates the American Dream,lolol.


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 12, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> We are moving at the end of April, I'm already building/growing at the new place.
> 
> we have no idea were we will move to. but with  I can grow any thing in my head.


I'm moving sometime this spring myself. This time around I'm going to be as picky on a place as i can be. The right closet/room/ etc. We are moving with hiding the grow as part of the motivation of moving.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 12, 2009)

NoSaint said:


> I'm moving sometime this spring myself. This time around I'm going to be as picky on a place as i can be. The right closet/room/ etc. We are moving with hiding the grow as part of the motivation of moving.


Same, we have a good spot, I just want to pay less.


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Mar 12, 2009)

These are 12/12 from seed? they're like 3ft tall!


----------



## matero23 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rocket, i just want to say that this is one o the most informational, and the most interesting journal i have followed. I finished reading it last night around 5 in the morning lol. I have been taking alot of time to gather all the info i can before i do my first grow, and your thread really stood out to me. I have a couple of questions in regards to the 12/12 style of growing. I as well am on a time constrain, but i will be growing with CFL's due to money issues at the moment. i have about 4 bagseeds that i dont know the strain, and about 8 diesel seeds. How do u think the diesel seeds would react to this type of growth. Another question tat i had is that if i were to do this type of growth but just with CFL's, what would the results be. i plan on having at the most 10 plants, and at the least 6 plants. Im not looking on harvesting over a pound of bud, but im aiming for having at least a 1/4 lb. How many plants, and how many CFL's would i need to accomplish something like this. Thanks for your help, and i cant wait to see the turn out of this grow!

-Mateo!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 12, 2009)

hey rocket, why no love??! just kiddin man...i've got some seeds germinating right now and you've inspired me to go 12/12 from seed! anything else i should know, this is my first time attempting this, probably gonna do a himalaya gold, purple lady, hashberry, master kush, and white rhino...thanks for any help and you're journal is a true fucking inspiration..


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 12, 2009)

Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> These are 12/12 from seed? they're like 3ft tall!


12/12 from seed when the lights come on in 2 hours it will be day 54.

1 at 20 short she had nute burn and never came up to speed.

6 at 25" slow one

3 over 30"

5 over 45"


----------



## beginningbotanist420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dr.WhiteWeed said:


> These are 12/12 from seed? they're like 3ft tall!


That's what i said. These bitches are stretched so much. some of the inter-nodes are like 6 inches apart... And they're definately gonna be ready at 9 weeks, if this is just over 8


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 12, 2009)

matero23 said:


> Rocket, i just want to say that this is one o the most informational, and the most interesting journal i have followed. I finished reading it last night around 5 in the morning lol. I have been taking alot of time to gather all the info i can before i do my first grow, and your thread really stood out to me. I have a couple of questions in regards to the 12/12 style of growing. I as well am on a time constrain, but i will be growing with CFL's due to money issues at the moment. i have about 4 bagseeds that i dont know the strain, and about 8 diesel seeds. How do u think the diesel seeds would react to this type of growth. Another question tat i had is that if i were to do this type of growth but just with CFL's, what would the results be. i plan on having at the most 10 plants, and at the least 6 plants. Im not looking on harvesting over a pound of bud, but im aiming for having at least a 1/4 lb. How many plants, and how many CFL's would i need to accomplish something like this. Thanks for your help, and i cant wait to see the turn out of this grow!
> 
> -Mateo!


I've only done this with my strains under the 430 watt hps.

I would try a few of those bag seed and see what happen, save the good seed for second grow.

from seed 10 plants --> 1/2 female --> 1oz each = 5oz 

so looks doable.

cfl power? this is why we need a 12/12 forum. I have seen 2 journals with cfls and both are good. 1 just harvest and one is still early.

there are alot of others. look back alot have posted here.


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 12, 2009)

You can yell at me if you want. Im sorry for not asking before i posted it but I wanted to see how you thought my plant of WhiteWidow done in 12-12 is doing. and how much longer and how much more weight will it put on??


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 12, 2009)

It looks good. You are in what I call late flower. It's just wait it out. when the hairs start turning brown switch to water only then it is 1 - 2 week untill harvest.

you are about at the same place I am.

I'll post some pics later. I think MrsRocket may has other plan for me?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 12, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> It looks good. You are in what I call late flower. It's just wait it out. when the hairs start turning brown switch to water only then it is 1 - 2 week untill harvest.
> 
> you are about at the same place I am.
> 
> I'll post some pics later. I think MrsRocket may has other plan for me?


haha, nice, hopefully my lady will wanna take a stroll to pleasuretown! i love your grow rocket, very impressive...this 12/12 from seed almost seem to good to be true, but i've seen it working alot lately, especially on icmag.com...good luck gettin naked brotha, peace


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 13, 2009)

Even with just a few sites of brown hairs? that wasnt even on the bud. it was below it. like do I start the water as soon as I see any brown hairs? and whats the best way to dry and cure it? and make hash ith this plant.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 6 plants that I started under 12/12 and most have really funky lookin leaves - like spinach. You ever expirience this?


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Mar 13, 2009)

lookin great randy. cant wait to see the end result.good luck.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 13, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> I have 6 plants that I started under 12/12 and most have really funky lookin leaves - like spinach. You ever expirience this?


nope, every time I do this it tures out like just this grow but with 1/2 male is the only differance. oh, and I don't go out of town and leaving MrsRocket in charge. That set the grow back a week in time. But she did an exelant job for never doing the grow before. I should +1 rep her. or at least our kitten she signed up with.

so if you see "Leo Kitten Grower" thats MrsRocket and one of the two cats.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 13, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> Even with just a few sites of brown hairs? that wasnt even on the bud. it was below it. like do I start the water as soon as I see any brown hairs? and whats the best way to dry and cure it? and make hash ith this plant.


 
I would start water 1 -2 weeks before you want to harvest. (Don't worry when the leaves yellow and fall off, it's just like the trees in fall) 

I'll post about hash, drying, & curing after I get home tonight.

it's friday so I'm about to go out and play magic at the local hobbie shop until 1ish. I leave after llights go on. I'll look for old posts.

those are full tread answers

as for harvest start with this. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 13, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> nope, every time I do this it tures out like just this grow ...
> 
> so if you see "Leo Kitten Grower" thats MrsRocket and one of the two cats.


 
No kiddin, Pretty sure I was reading a post of hers the other night. Seem to be quite a large number of cat lovers on this site, very nice to see.

A pic of my grow partner: (he's shy)


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 13, 2009)

rocket, i got my seeds germin right now, i think their gonna go in the 12/12 chamber in a week or so....what size grow bags should i use?? 1 or 2 gal for the entire grow? thanks for any help


----------



## wildkeith (Mar 13, 2009)

Been watching your grow for a while now rocket. Very nice progress  At the beginning you were estimating 1 oz. each. Have you adjusted your estimate at all? I've seen some people on here giving you flack, but I support you're experimental philosophy. It's stuff like this that helps us come up with new methods and innovate our craft. I bet the guys who came up with the sea of green method got the same resistance from the purists. History continues to repeat itself. The world is not flat and the Sun does revolve around the Earth.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 13, 2009)

wildkeith said:


> Been watching your grow for a while now rocket. Very nice progress  At the beginning you were estimating 1 oz. each. Have you adjusted your estimate at all? I've seen some people on here giving you flack, but I support you're experimental philosophy. It's stuff like this that helps us come up with new methods and innovate our craft. I bet the guys who came up with the sea of green method got the same resistance from the purists. History continues to repeat itself. The world is not flat and the Sun does revolve around the Earth.


 

Yes I've adjusted my growth estimates, but up to 1 1/4 oz! Most of the plants have turned out larger than I expected them to be. 

Two of the plants are 49 in. today (day 53) and their nodes are 4 in. apart, but I think it will also extend flowering time by a week or two. So my estimated growing time will now be 77 days, instead of 61 days for some.

I have one runt that's 20 in. tall & I'll be lucky to get 1/2 oz off of it. The rest are right on target.

Thanks for your support! I try to ignore my critics, my pics are proof. I think most of them are just jealous. I just started keeping notes as I grew and learned from my own mistakes. I hoped it might help somebody else, but mostly I just wanted to keep track of stuff for my own info.

Thoughts by: RandyRocket 
Typing and editing by: MrsRocket


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 14, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Thanks for your support! I try to ignore my critics, my pics are proof. I think most of them are just jealous. I just started keeping notes as I grew and learned from my own mistakes. I hoped it might help somebody else, but mostly I just wanted to keep track of stuff for my own info.
> 
> Thoughts by: RandyRocket
> Typing and editing by: MrsRocket


THe critics. Most probably arent even growing. The rest just can't or wont think out of the box. If the internet forums say this is how it must be done, it must be done that way..People dont like change. I'm learning and trying new to me things. I'm pumped to see the end result. If only i had two closets to work with.

Doing it your way is the only right way.

People over complicate this I believe. I'm in it for fun and growing my own stone. Its an easy plant to grow.


----------



## bluntokian (Mar 14, 2009)

im with ya on that one saint and rocket nice plants...just read all 37 pages lol


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)

bluntokian said:


> im with ya on that one saint and rocket nice plants...just read all 37 pages lol


Welcome, wow 37 pages, wow I must type a lot.

hum, mine is 10 page, I must have my post veiw set to max.

It's lights out for day 55 in just over 1 hour, so nice pics for today to follow then.


----------



## Triple Beam (Mar 14, 2009)

Very interesting! Excellent idea!! Subscribed.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)

This the start of their day.






The tops at the start






As you can kinda see two of them are in the light, again. So all had to come out. I set the lamp height to up 3" because these 2 are 49-3/4" tall. 

This pic is the last of the girl to head out for breakfast.






Now that they have breakfast it's back in to work on their buds. 

short ones to the left 






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

This set is very cool. 49-3/4" plant thats only 55 days old and in late flower.
















A couple 2 footers +






Some plants still out for breakfast






++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

here are some click to enlarge shots as they go back in.
  

All back in yea






+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Thps was bed time






and


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 14, 2009)

yummy.. stop and take a look at my lady. its small but shes beauty!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)

I started this thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/172506-12-12-club-show-off.html#post2228318 in the indorr grow area.

Please add your grows to the list.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 14, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I started this thread https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/172506-12-12-club-show-off.html#post2228318 in the indorr grow area.
> 
> Please add your grows to the list.


why you ignoring me rocket? i'm gonna join that group too when my new 12/12 ladies break the soil...peace


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> why you ignoring me rocket? i'm gonna join that group too when my new 12/12 ladies break the soil...peace


 
I'm not ignoring you.

If you hurry you can be the first to join.

Did I miss your post(s) somewhere?


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 14, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I'm not ignoring you.
> 
> If you hurry you can be the first to join.
> 
> Did I miss your post(s) somewhere?


yeah you did, a couple posts, but no worries at all man...i'm first to join and it's gonna be a great experiment!! i'm ready.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 14, 2009)

you seen my grow yet rocket?? it just finished up...my first go round with an autoflowering strain, diesel ryder, pretty fuckin awesome shit, now my first try at 12/12 from seed, i just love trying new things...


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> you seen my grow yet rocket?? it just finished up...my first go round with an autoflowering strain, diesel ryder, pretty fuckin awesome shit, now my first try at 12/12 from seed, i just love trying new things...


I've seen it. It got over 400 post.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 14, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I've seen it. It got over 400 post.


haha, yeah, i guess i'm kind of big deal round here...lol, totally kidding...i had no idea it had that many, although i saw the pages growing...


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

Tuck in to bed


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 15, 2009)

lookin good randy!


----------



## dazed but not confused (Mar 15, 2009)

sweet grow randy. The sweet aroma is almost coming through the screen!!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> lookin good randy!





dazed but not confused said:


> sweet grow randy. The sweet aroma is almost coming through the screen!!!!


Thank You Both.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 15, 2009)

This is a picture run thru of todays rearrange.







Above are the short ones from 28" to 32".













Above is just the same three on the right back.








Some 51"er going back in. Yes I typed 51".








More big ones go back in.








All back under the sun.


----------



## smokeballs (Mar 15, 2009)

last picture?
flash on or MH?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 16, 2009)

smokeballs said:


> last picture?
> flash on or MH?


 
Flash on plus the light out of the box


----------



## Fallen Soul (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice grow there, I'm wanting to see the end harvest  Its looking great so far. Nice journal.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 16, 2009)

This is a typical Type #1 she is 36" tall at bed time on day 57.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

damn rocket, i hope my 12/12 from seed experiment turns out half as good as yours!! nice job


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 16, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> damn rocket, i hope my 12/12 from seed experiment turns out half as good as yours!! nice job


 
I was hoping my 12/12 experiment turns out half as good as mine also.

I'm stoked I might get a pound off of all 15. When I started I would have guessed 8 girls for 1/2 pound. So any extra is just a bounus.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I was hoping my 12/12 experiment turns out half as good as mine also.
> 
> I'm stoked I might get a pound off of all 15. When I started I would have guessed 8 girls for 1/2 pound. So any extra is just a bounus.


haha tru that....damn, you've got 15 jammed in there, awesome! 
i'm shooting for a minimum of 10 females, 15 is what i want though...if i get anything close to a pound i'll freak out, haha...i'll have some pics soon..


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

hey rocket, i got a question for ya...i saw you used fox farm's big bloom early in the grow..i also have this and plan on using it, but should i use some of the veg nutes, Grow Big as well?? or just skip em? thanks for any help man...


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 16, 2009)

QUESTION I get a lot on 12/12 feedings

So at what day would you suggest using the grow big? Do you stop using it when you start the tiger bloom? My plants look like runts compared to yours at day nine. I have yet to use any nutes. I was always told to wait for the second week but after looking at yours I know to follow your advice. 

Day 1
mix as follows:

1 gallon water
10ml to 15ml Grow Big

every water

.................................................

day 14ish
mix as follows:

do the above water 

then every other time do this mix:

1 gallon water
15ml Grow Big
1/2 tsp Open Sesame

(this will force flowers to show sooner)

.................................................. ...............

the day sex shows or a few days early at day 21 start the first FoxFarm mix

1 gallon of water
10ml of Tiger Bloom
10 ml of Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Open Sesame

then evey other tim h2o only

...........................................

2 week later switch to

1 gallon water 
10ml Grow Big
10ml Tiger Bloom
15ml Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Beastie Bloomz (some grower use this for Open Sesame) I don't know what happens if you do.

Give this ever other time

then h2o only the off water.

.................................................. ...

Then in two weeks 

switch the nute mix to the following:

1 gallon water
10ml Tiger Bloom
15ml Big Bloom
1/2 tsp of Cha Ching

Give this ever other time

then h2o only the off water.

.................................................. ....

after two more weeks just h2o untill harvest in 1 - 2 weeks

note opptional: apple juice or some other stuff like clearX can be used the last few days as a flush to get rid of any last nutes.

also at this time the leaves will yellow and fall off. Just like the trees in tour yard at fall.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 16, 2009)

sweet, thanks alot man...


----------



## IslandGreenGuy (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking good man, keep it up. I never did 12/12 from seed. Only from clone, with good results. I think that with the clones you can get the nutes up to striength a bit quicker, thus giving them more nutrients over the course of the grow. But I think you have shown me that might not be as important as I once thought it was.. Good work.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 16, 2009)

IslandGreenGuy said:


> Looking good man, keep it up. I never did 12/12 from seed. Only from clone, with good results. I think that with the clones you can get the nutes up to striength a bit quicker, thus giving them more nutrients over the course of the grow. But I think you have shown me that might not be as important as I once thought it was.. Good work.


 
I have done both seed and clone on 12/12 from start.

Clones neg's

2 weeks extra grow time (waiting on roots)
a little less harvest at under 1 oz

Clones plus

all female (and this is big)
just a bit smaller and never those damn run away 4 footers. they stay at 24" - 30"


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 17, 2009)

i gotta go back a reread this thread. looks good. i just got my fox farm trio and this is the schedule that i found. im only going with about half strength until i know they can handle it.

soil

hydro


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 17, 2009)

smoke and coke said:


> i gotta go back a reread this thread. looks good. i just got my fox farm trio and this is the schedule that i found. im only going with about half strength until i know they can handle it.
> 
> soil


I use this one at 100% strength, but untill you have used it I'd do 50%. My first time using was at 50%.


----------



## smoke and coke (Mar 17, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> I use this one at 100% strength, but untill you have used it I'd do 50%. My first time using was at 50%.


yeah thanks thats what i thought. id rather add more later than to try and recover from nute burn.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 18, 2009)

I added an extra 42watt cfl to go the over tall one.

   

The tall ones are 48" to 52" tall with golf ball and bigger size buds all the way up. The down side is it will add at lest a week for those five.

This will help spread the harvest so maybe no down side.

The ones in the 36" range are on target to start h2o on day 63 or 64. I have 9 of these. These should yield over 1oz each. These are 1 big bud.

And last is the little 20" that if I am lucky I may get 1/4 oz. and she is late blooming.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

First shot of the day












After I rearange these are the back ones






The ones in the middle






One more tall one in






the tops


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

hey randy im wanting to test out my plant and see how the smoke is and see if its done to where my standards are. if i was to cut a branch a small one. how long would it take to dry and cure to try it out?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> hey randy im wanting to test out my plant and see how the smoke is and see if its done to where my standards are. if i was to cut a branch a small one. how long would it take to dry and cure to try it out?


you can wrap in damp paper towel and dry in the microwave. this will take away a little plus the fact it's early will take away from the quilty but you can get stoned.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html this is how I dry, in 2 days a single branch is ready, but harsh. curing to remove harshness takes longer.


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

would I go in 30 seconds of dry time in the microwave until the way i want it? then smoke it? cuz i just want to see how its gonna be i know its gonna take away. i jsut wanna see how good i did with my first plant. cuz if i can get really cheefed off the little popcorns i pick off at slight potential then i'll know how hard its gonna hit when its all the way done


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 19, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> would I go in 30 seconds of dry time in the microwave until the way i want it? then smoke it? cuz i just want to see how its gonna be i know its gonna take away. i jsut wanna see how good i did with my first plant. cuz if i can get really cheefed off the little popcorns i pick off at slight potential then i'll know how hard its gonna hit when its all the way done


i always have to pull some test nugs too, i just pull em and them hang em in my dark closet to dry..it only takes a couple days tops to dry those small airy popcorn nuggets and then you can blaze em! i prefer this method over the microwave, but you have to have patience for a day or 2...


----------



## Intuition (Mar 19, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> First shot of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good! Id smoke it ..all of it. I was wondering, are those pots a little small for those plants or does that always work for ya? Seems like it does . Not sure if this was covered, didnt read the hole thing through


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

Intuition said:


> That looks good! Id smoke it ..all of it. I was wondering, are those pots a little small for those plants or does that always work for ya? Seems like it does . Not sure if this was covered, didnt read the hole thing through


These pot may be a little big (just joking). I'd like bigger but due to space it's 1 gallon pot. Just water them a bunch of times every day. Thats why big pots are easy if you are new. You just water every two day is the pot size is bigger.

Look at this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154927-my-planting-tip-16oz-cups.html

You can keep them in 16oz beer cup for their entire grow just lots of water.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> would I go in 30 seconds of dry time in the microwave until the way i want it? then smoke it? cuz i just want to see how its gonna be i know its gonna take away. i jsut wanna see how good i did with my first plant. cuz if i can get really cheefed off the little popcorns i pick off at slight potential then i'll know how hard its gonna hit when its all the way done


15 to 30 second chunks of time should be fine. Just repet untill it will burn.

WARNING: Microway drying makes a strong smell. Not much stronger than smoking just strong (you'll see ).


----------



## Intuition (Mar 19, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> These pot may be a little big (just joking). I'd like bigger but due to space it's 1 gallon pot. Just water them a bunch of times every day. Thats why big pots are easy if you are new. You just water every two day is the pot size is bigger.
> 
> Look at this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154927-my-planting-tip-16oz-cups.html
> 
> You can keep the in 16oz beer cup for their entire grow just lots of water.


nice! I was wondering because I have only 1 gallon pots and not so sure if im gonna transfer because im worried about shocking it.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 19, 2009)

i hate microwave drying, i feel it kills some thc off in the process and the bud just looks pathetic afterwards! ya'll don't have the patience to let it dry for 1-2 days, its wayyy better!! i don't even use the microwave for cooking, much less drying out my precious buds...just my two cents, do whatever you want...


----------



## shefsmoke (Mar 19, 2009)

well since I live in apt. i have little space to dry so could i just cut the little buds and hang them in a closet. it wont be dark but it'll be able to breathe less i put it in a small box that has nothing but dark and no air to it.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> well since I live in apt. i have little space to dry so could i just cut the little buds and hang them in a closet. it wont be dark but it'll be able to breathe less i put it in a small box that has nothing but dark and no air to it.


 
I do this https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/159300-harvest.html   

some photo in this https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-albums-dry-box.html


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 19, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/167842-air-handling-4x4x8-430watt-flower.html has the dryer box


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 20, 2009)

A bud picture


----------



## MarijuanaScholar (Mar 21, 2009)

Fantastic, just read the whole thing front to back. Cant wait to see the final results, and those buds are starting to tighten up nicely.I will definitly be with u to the end.New here so how do u subscribe?


----------



## mykul916 (Mar 21, 2009)

epic thread.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 21, 2009)

Last picture of day 62.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 22, 2009)

mykul916 said:


> epic thread.


dude you posted the on post #420


kick ass cool bong post of the day.


----------



## SonomaComa (Mar 22, 2009)

MarijuanaScholar said:


> Fantastic, just read the whole thing front to back. Cant wait to see the final results, and those buds are starting to tighten up nicely.I will definitly be with u to the end.New here so how do u subscribe?



just by replying to a thread, u are subscribed. and to give rep u click on the little beam scale on the top corner of each members post


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 22, 2009)

SonomaComa said:


> just by replying to a thread, u are subscribed. and to give rep u click on the little beam scale on the top corner of each members post


You are correct


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 22, 2009)

It is 9 weeks today. Every one is gettig a hot mix as follows:

1 gallon water
15ml Big Bloom
10ml Tiger Bloom
1/2 tsp Cha Ching

This is the AM picture.






They have all stopped growing taller and are starting to ripen.






Some bud shots.
   

This is a picture just as the lights went off. "Good night girls".






Now it is time to close and light proof for bed.

I've add some extra light proof as you can see.






Next come some blue board stuff (from Dow Chem.)






Then comes the blanket 






Then a mirror it works and was just in a corner anyway.






Notice the blanket on the window. Then 1 10watt cfl lights the room + computer monintor. The room stays dimmly lighted if I or MrsRocket are in there. I should all so mention that it is day time durning my lights off period. It's dark in there.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 23, 2009)

Lights on












The buds






      

Down under
   

One is in the light 






Rearange them all.






        

I've sean the add for that phone, now the song is stuck in my head,






Bed












look you can see a chart.


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 23, 2009)

lookin good mane


----------



## meandmaryjane (Mar 23, 2009)

They should of used your pics for they commercial... Cause you really raising the bar or should I say bud..LOL.


----------



## ROC1977 (Mar 24, 2009)

meandmaryjane said:


> They should of used your pics for they commercial... Cause you really raising the bar or should I say bud..LOL.



You've inspired me to try a few seeds 12/12 to harvest! nice grow.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Mar 24, 2009)

hey rocket, i got my new journal goin, check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/175751-multi-strain-12-12-seed.html...you really inspired me on this one and if i can pull an oz per plant i might never go back to regular growing, haha...


----------



## Headie (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone ever packed a gang of seedlings under a 1000 watter at 12/12 from seed? 

If you used the taller 20 oz styrafom cups they sell at wal-mart and packed 64 plants, which is 8 plants x 8 plants in a 4ftx4ft sq. and aimed for a 1/2 oz from each plant, you'd be pulling down 2 pounds per harvest. Hmmm....


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2009)

Lookin great rocket. How many days do you think you have left till chop? I started mine 12 days behind you but gave 20 days of veg - Think i'll be able to pull a few decent buds for 4.20?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 25, 2009)

smokinmayne said:


> lookin good mane





meandmaryjane said:


> They should of used your pics for they commercial... Cause you really raising the bar or should I say bud..LOL.


 
Thank You





ROC1977 said:


> You've inspired me to try a few seeds 12/12 to harvest! nice grow.





GrowKindNugs said:


> hey rocket, i got my new journal goin, check it out: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/175751-multi-strain-12-12-seed.html...you really inspired me on this one and if i can pull an oz per plant i might never go back to regular growing, haha...


 
Feel free to post here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show.html

I started this thread to join all the 12/12 from seed/clone in one area so we can learn from each other. Again please post any thing 12/12 there.





Gastanker said:


> Lookin great rocket. How many days do you think you have left till chop? I started mine 12 days behind you but gave 20 days of veg - Think i'll be able to pull a few decent buds for 4.20?


It's hard to say.

Type #1's a week or so?

Type #3's the 50"ers at least 2 weeks I'm keeping them on a nute mix at lest a week. So maybe 3 week? I hope 2ish.

But in all I think yeild will be around 1 pound.




Headie said:


> Has anyone ever packed a gang of seedlings under a 1000 watter at 12/12 from seed?
> 
> If you used the taller 20 oz styrafom cups they sell at wal-mart and packed 64 plants, which is 8 plants x 8 plants in a 4ftx4ft sq. and aimed for a 1/2 oz from each plant, you'd be pulling down 2 pounds per harvest. Hmmm....


 
As we can see in my room, a little more space and a few less plants may have been a higher yeild. The first 1/3 at the bottom get just a little light and have small buds. The top 2/3 are nice.


Now some day 66 pictures



















8 are on a h2o only diet. I may give some some apple juice?

Check this out (MrsRocket still needs to edit) https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/176444-mother-vegging-clone-attachment-70-a.html It's my other grow area it's turned off for the up coming move in April. 

  all the photo's Thanks Leo. https://www.rollitup.org/members/leo-kitten-grower-52692-albums-mother-vegging-clone-station.html


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 25, 2009)

Day 67 looks mostly like day 66.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## zigzagzako (Mar 27, 2009)

randyrocket, your the man. the man with a green thumb. your plants look great. 68 day plants of mine would probably be about half the size of yours. 12/12 is where it's at, who needs veg growth anyway. i like bud growth. i just read the whole thread, that is the mostt reading i've done since high school. great journal.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Mar 27, 2009)

they are coming along great randy!!


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking awesome randy..


----------



## SonomaComa (Mar 27, 2009)

looking grrrreat, when u cuttin those bitches down?


----------



## mykul916 (Mar 27, 2009)

man.....thos are takin' foreeeeveeeeerrrrrr.......(jus saw sandlot, srry.)







tghey look great tho...


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)

zigzagzako said:


> randyrocket, your the man. the man with a green thumb. your plants look great. 68 day plants of mine would probably be about half the size of yours. 12/12 is where it's at, who needs veg growth anyway. i like bud growth. i just read the whole thread, that is the mostt reading i've done since high school. great journal.


Yell my treads get log? Thanks for reading and sorry about the gramer and spelling. I have dyslexia so this is not the best form of comunacition for me.




HookedOnChronic said:


> they are coming along great randy!!


Thanks




SonomaComa said:


> looking grrrreat, when u cuttin those bitches down?


 


mykul916 said:


> man.....thos are takin' foreeeeveeeeerrrrrr.......(jus saw sandlot, srry.)
> 
> tghey look great tho...


10 week tomarrow, just waiting on the hairs. I hope 1 week to go some maybe ahead? When the hair are between 50% and 75% brown it will be read.

So it's just wait.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)

This picture was late in the day on day 68.







Some of the plant (Type #3) are tall 54". 

even type #1's seem big. I swith this grow so it's night time was at daylite time. I wonder if there was a light leak.

so the kitten and I have beed adding extra light proofing.


I think I saw a light leak.






no it was lower







Do I have to just do it my self, it's here.





Lucy at work

I think it was fine before but with ligys off during daylight?

I aslo lost a week @ week 3 when I had to go out of town. If I would have been home nute changes would have been sooner.

But if this take 11 or 12 week insteard of the 9 or 10 I planned it's ok, 5 weeks left untill move.








Leo at work


----------



## dontpanic (Mar 27, 2009)

my homi has a cat that is just like yours all black her name [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Mary Jane she is a total stoner..loves to help just like leo and lucy(if there is more then 1 cat not sure..) keep it up grow is lookin super

cant wait for harvest pics and more bud porn.. ARRRRRRRR
*[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## smokiedog (Mar 27, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> My parade not wet at all.
> 
> it won't take more then:
> 
> ...


rocket: Amazing grow so far... i'm only on page 26, been reading it for the last hour+ just cant stop!!! I USUALLY ASK QUESTIONS AFTER I READ THE WHOLE THING, BUT..... here it is: Water with apple juice the last the last few weeks? i have never heard of that, whay and whats it do for the plants? any kind oif AJ does it have to be 100% AJ (not from concentrate, etc... i'm not doubtn you, you obviusly know what your doing!!! Just want to know more about apple juice. thanx man and gant wait to catch up your answer. back to page 27. thanx for the awsome read!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)

dontpanic said:


> my homi has a cat that is just like yours all black her name [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Mary Jane she is a total stoner..loves to help just like leo and lucy(if there is more then 1 cat not sure..) keep it up grow is lookin super*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> *[SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,sans-serif]cant wait for harvest pics and more bud porn.. ARRRRRRRR[/FONT][/SIZE]*


Two cats






Lucy in front, She turnd two on March 25.

Leo in back, He is 6 mounts to the day younger.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> rocket: Amazing grow so far... i'm only on page 26, been reading it for the last hour+ just cant stop!!! I USUALLY ASK QUESTIONS AFTER I READ THE WHOLE THING, BUT..... here it is: Water with apple juice the last the last few weeks? i have never heard of that, whay and whats it do for the plants? any kind oif AJ does it have to be 100% AJ (not from concentrate, etc... i'm not doubtn you, you obviusly know what your doing!!! Just want to know more about apple juice. thanx man and gant wait to catch up your answer. back to page 27. thanx for the awsome read!


My first plants the threads I followed did this trick. And so does an old farmer I know.

It is to give flavor. I may or may not do it again, I'll do it as a test I've got a lot.

Sunday I will start Aple Juice on two.

Stay tuned,

Same Bat Time Same Bat Station. from batman in the 1960's tv show. I'm buzzed does it show? sorry about the typos. i'm not fixing to buzzed.

edit: page 26? i'm on page 12 and it's my last. I must have set my # of post per page to max?


----------



## smokiedog (Mar 27, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> My first plants the threads I followed did this trick. And so does an old farmer I know.
> 
> It is to give flavor. I may or may not do it again, I'll do it as a test I've got a lot.
> 
> ...


just caught up to page 45 (current now)! my next grow will be 12/12, you sold me on it. i gave you 5 stars to! Great job, great thread!!! oh yeah, when you estimate 1 0z to 1 1/4 0z per plant ar you talking WET or DRY weight?????

thanx bro


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> just caught up to page 45 (current now)! my next grow will be 12/12, you sold me on it. i gave you 5 stars to! Great job, great thread!!! oh yeah, when you estimate 1 0z to 1 1/4 0z per plant ar you talking WET or DRY weight?????
> 
> thanx bro


wow thats a lot of reading. did you read all of the links i wrote? The best liks are in my signature this link https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/169816-randys-faqs-new-growers.html


----------



## smokiedog (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah, i was home sick today from work and spent the day on riu- i opned all the links and read some of them. so what abouth the wieght estimate is that dry or wet?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 27, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> yeah, i was home sick today from work and spent the day on riu- i opned all the links and read some of them. so what abouth the wieght estimate is that dry or wet?


muct be the dope, i had a sick day also.

wieght estimate are dry.

you must have read the 1 lb in 9 weeks thread. I'm guessing 485g dry on all 15 girls total. i'll be happy with 200g.


----------



## northeastern lights (Mar 28, 2009)

I like it. All you can read on the side of the box is CHRISTMAS. And a very merry one at that.


----------



## SewReapRepeat (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm blown away by your thread and halfway through reading it ran out and started buying stuff for my 12/12 grow, of course I wrote it down wrong and have to go get more nutes but we shall see how it goes. Keep on keepin' on!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 28, 2009)

Day 69 started like so many on this grow. One of the girls is in the light.







This pictue is with the flash on. The plant in the light is the one on the left. I thought they had stopped growing?







The next picture shows just how different these two strain can be. You can also see the intake hose (more on that later in post).







All the tops.







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After a trip to Home Depot to look for ideas, it's move them out and rearange.

   

A pair of #1's and a #3.






More to come MrsRocket made dinner.


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 28, 2009)

I still dont know how you can have such large plants in such small pots without any problems... Dont they get really bound up?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 28, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> I still dont know how you can have such large plants in such small pots without any problems... Dont they get really bound up?


 
I water 2x per day now an 4x per day at peek growth.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/154927-my-planting-tip-16oz-cups.html


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice tall stocks. Very nice. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 29, 2009)

This is with just one plant and the light on.






No plants, big light off













Air intake













Power







Empty room ready to clean













We need to take off the filter for inspection of filter and fan.













I added more blue foam board, to cut down on the fan noise (loadest part of grow)








This is the light all the way down for a windex wipe down. Also the walls. MrsRocket gets me the yellow (not blue) Antibacterial Wendex. Makes evey thing shiny and kills germs.


Then back they go


----------



## NoSaint (Mar 29, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> I still dont know how you can have such large plants in such small pots without any problems... Dont they get really bound up?



Kinda makes you question all the other rules about growing you read on here about what wont work and how it has to be huh?


----------



## smokiedog (Mar 29, 2009)

gettn close rocket, looks sweeeeeeeet. so you water 2x a day and 4 x at peek. is 2x a day at lights on and lights off and whats the shcedule for 4 times aday? are you able to water so often beacuse of the medium or the planter size (or both)? your using a 50 coco and 50 perlite mix still?


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 29, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> gettn close rocket, looks sweeeeeeeet. so you water 2x a day and 4 x at peek. is 2x a day at lights on and lights off and whats the shcedule for 4 times aday? are you able to water so often beacuse of the medium or the planter size (or both)? your using a 50 coco and 50 perlite mix still?


 
They wake at 7:41 pm so by 10:00 late days and 9:00 on time they get breakfast. At peek you need to be ready as soon as lights on they will be bone dry.

50" are still 3x so around 1:00 they get a drink.

Water #2 is 4:00 am to 7:00 am.

All the #1's are on a h2o diet.

The #3's I need to deside monday for them if it's water or nute. I may split the group by each ones needs. Short vs Tall.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Randy if you don't mind me asking, how did you make that coffee can carbon filter? I have a coffee can that would fit nicely with some 4 inch ducting and want to do the same type thing you did. Could you post a link or fill me in on how you made it? Thanks a lot dude

Edit: never mind bro, I found it. Nice idea man I'll put up some pics of mine in my journal tomorrow when I finish it.


----------



## smokiedog (Mar 29, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> They wake at 7:41 pm so by 10:00 late days and 9:00 on time they get breakfast. At peek you need to be ready as soon as lights on they will be bone dry.
> 
> 50" are still 3x so around 1:00 they get a drink.
> 
> ...


 
thanx rocket


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Randy if you don't mind me asking, how did you make that coffee can carbon filter? I have a coffee can that would fit nicely with some 4 inch ducting and want to do the same type thing you did. Could you post a link or fill me in on how you made it? Thanks a lot dude
> 
> Edit: never mind bro, I found it. Nice idea man I'll put up some pics of mine in my journal tomorrow when I finish it.


If you have to look so will others https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/89078-diy-carbon-filter.html.

Post pic there also so it gives the filter some other apps for people to see. Thanks RR.


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 31, 2009)

this picture look just like day 71







The bottom also look in the back at the ones on the floor.







One of the buds in front (not the best in the room but looks ok to me)






Just an other one.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Mar 31, 2009)

whens harvest randy?another 2 weeks or so?mine are pretty much ready .


----------



## RandyRocket (Mar 31, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> whens harvest randy?another 2 weeks or so?mine are pretty much ready .


A few #1's (not in aboves front row) maybe sat or sun just waiting for hair at 25% now


The other #1's about 1 and a 1/2 to 2 week.

All #3's who knows? but I will harvest before I move so mid April at the latest. 

I can see the local head lines now.

"Local man busted driving thru downtown with five 5' dope plants. (Street valua of $20,000.00 major drug running ring) Film at 11:00" Yell I need to harvest before the move. All I have is an open bed pick up truck. So LEO woulds see.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Mar 31, 2009)

nice, can't wait to see some harvest pics. well done


----------



## SonomaComa (Apr 1, 2009)

yea everythin looks good randy, cant wait to see what the actualy dry weight is gonna be


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweeeeet, sooooooo sweet


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 1, 2009)

almost ready







wow I just noticed 21000 views, i've onle posted 221 of the 400+, wow. so just how many different people is that?


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Apr 2, 2009)

21000view, enough to take pride and express your knowledge!!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 2, 2009)

You've got one of the best threads Randy, great plants, cute cats, lots of pictures, and a very helpful personality. Glad to see people are taking notice.


----------



## danke (Apr 2, 2009)

wow man... Big props to ya. I just got finished reading all 48 pages. It's taken me last night and this morning but LOTS of good info throughout the whole thread.

I'm planning on switching over to 12/12 A LOT sooner now then I had previously planned because of reading this. I almost went and switched them in the middle of the read. hahah

How long are you planning the harvesting and curing process to take?

I'm anxious to see how all of this works out for you. It's been quite impressive thus far!

+rep

by the way, here are my two black helpers:


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 2, 2009)

Awsome pups man! Are they labs?


----------



## danke (Apr 2, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Awsome pups man! Are they labs?


Yea they are full blooded black labs, twin brothers at that.... they are a little over 7 months old and they weigh over 80lbs each already!!

We're not quite sure how much bigger they are going to get but they won't stop growing! lol


----------



## benmont21 (Apr 2, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> "Local man busted driving thru downtown with five 5' dope plants. (Street valua of $20,000.00 major drug running ring) Film at 11:00" Yell I need to harvest before the move. All I have is an open bed pick up truck. So LEO woulds see.


"the suspect was moving, to within 3 miles of the local elementary school, where it is believed he planned on distributing his massive crop, thank god this scum is off the streets"  seen too much of this shit 

good luck with your harvest, just read all 48 pages of your updates, very inspirational, planning a perpetual throwing clones right into 12/12, good to know you're getting solid yields from your methods.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, welcome everone.

Tip for the day if you want to read a thread this long change you # of views to max 40? then 48 pages is only 12

The light in this roo suck if you want to take pictures with an old 2.1 MP camera, Maybe my birthday ? But if you want to grow pot the light is good.

The first two to go #1-04 with apple juice (maybe I should post about this)? and #1-05

Stats:

#1-04 is 28-3/4" tall at 40% brown Yes on the light side but I want some of this type buzz. I will free up about 12% of the Flower Chamber. 

#1-05 is 29-1/4" tall at 35% and the second smallest.







I've started to pluck #1-05.







Ok I'll be tied up a bit.


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Apr 3, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> The light in this roo suck if you want to take pictures with an old 2.1 MP camera, Maybe my birthday ? But if you want to grow pot the light is good.
> 
> .


I don't think MrsRocket will be getting that.

Instead here are the picture you wanted.

 My Humans April 2009 Grow

 My Humans 12/12 From Seed Harvest 4-09


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Apr 3, 2009)

no I don't think that is you gift. But Leo made a grow tool buck. (I helped).

 *Leo's Bucket Gift*


----------



## ROC1977 (Apr 3, 2009)

your grow is looking great. 

I've planted a few seeds on 12/12 after looking at your grow. (you inspired me!) 

At about what time in your 12/12 grow did the plants show sex?


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

look'n good rocket, i cant wait to see all those ladies coming out!


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 3, 2009)

ROC1977 said:


> your grow is looking great.
> 
> I've planted a few seeds on 12/12 after looking at your grow. (you inspired me!)
> 
> At about what time in your 12/12 grow did the plants show sex?


 
Around three weeks.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 3, 2009)

These plant are less than 75 day old. The oldest is 75 days the over the next 4 day all were born. If I remember correctly. Both are around 40% brown hairs and 29". The exact stats are in two of my posts ago (last page).

The one on the right is plucked already. It is the second smallest. It is the other one that has been slow. 

The left one is one of the apple juice ones. It has just had reg. apple juice instead of water the last 4 days.













Next I'll finish plucking the other and trim all lower buds from the right one.







I about 40% brown. It's hard to see with the camera I have. 







Shot for fun and size prospecive.







All the bud from plant #1-05 wet weight of 30.2 grams so after dry this one will be under 1 oz. But it's a little one. .







In the dry box.







I found these little jars to cure Type #1 in afer it drys. Type #1 is "Strawberry Jam" so this jar looks like it was ment to cure a 1oz honnie. 
 I may need the next size jar larrger but I'll store it in here after cure then.

No jokes about where I should cure and keep Type #3's.

If you don't understand look at page #1 of this thread and see the name for strain #3.

Now the other one. She is a little larger than the first one but wet weight will be tomarrow as the appple juice adds extra harvest steps. (This is the way I was shown to use apple juice, I don't know if this is the correst way but works). So at this point one more drink of juice and sleep it off as it will be lights off in 2 hours.







This is one of the next size larger plants see the extra at the bottom. If this was to veg to 12" it would have been a fat 3/8 to 1/2 pounder.

So after lights on for day 76 I'll harvest the rest. My goal was to add apple to one and water to a close size one then havest at the same time. Last I will let MrsRocket do tast test as she will not know witch one is Apple.

So in review 30.2 grams wet of a small one. And one tonight. Others are close to harvest with all harvest over the next week and a half.


----------



## Gmaccin6 (Apr 3, 2009)

nice shit randy i love ur setup


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

100% juice or do you dilute it with h2o at all?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 3, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> 100% juice or do you dilute it with h2o at all?


 
just 8 oz of juice. pour stright into plant in a 1 gallon pot at every drink time for 3-4 days + 1 more day with a 16 oz over night flush. No fan leaves the last day. I don't know why but the dude that showed me did it that way. It had to do with stop feeding from leaf and force a last root surge? It does do something to it MrsRocket has liked it in the past.

edit: now if you do some math it will be easy to pick a pot size.

at peek plants drink 1/2 gallon a day. and my max I can give at each watering is 8 oz in a 1 gallon pot. That's 4x water a day. (some one has to be at the garden a lot well 4 times in 12 hours. (can't water at night so thry like breakfast as soon as the sun turns on).

With 10" - 12" pots will hold a gallon of water at one time. Peek is still 1/2 gallon per day so water every 2 days.

date is from my grows with my strains yours may be a little different.


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Apr 4, 2009)

The album link up dates as soon as I add pics for you, 

 *My Humans 12/12 From Seed Harvest 4-09* 

ok pet me please. purrrr purrr


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Apr 4, 2009)

My brother and I can play fetch can you? It's the best way to train a humain.

I like you big puppies






I can teach you how to chew leaves they taste yummy.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Lucy Kitten Grower said:


> The album link up dates as soon as I add pics for you,
> 
> *My Humans 12/12 From Seed Harvest 4-09*
> 
> ok pet me please. purrrr purrr


Thanks Lucy aka MrsRocket.

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/180306-its-my-birthday-im-starting.html this thread will be a note pad of my day. feel free to add comments.

I do a big post after lunch.

I tried to +1 rep Lucy but I have to spread some love first, but with all the lurkers maybe they can pet you with a +rep.


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey man loooking yummy!! You saaid 40% brown a couple posts back, did u mean the hairs or brown/amber trichs? +Reps on an awsome grow


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 4, 2009)

As some of you know today is my birthday so I startedd the day with my best  and took a three hour nap.  then , , & , Lunch, MrsRocket, looked for an apartment, then home, more , post some stuff, ,  then , , & , Dinner, tried for MrsRocket (no this time, but she is goning to take a shower soon ). 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

So now for some harvest stuff.

This is #1-04 w/Apple Juice






close






She has set in the dark untill the dirt was moist almost time to water again.

Then (oh I can't look) Chop, cut off at the ankles ouch. That's got to leave a mark.






With my grow opp shutting down for the move I have a large dry area aka my mother room. Just hang a line, tune back on the 4" inline fan that dump the air unto the grow room. If you want to see the two set ups look at both https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/167842-air-handling-4x4x8-430watt-flower.html and https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/176444-mother-vegging-clone-attachment-70-a.html. 








Mother room with three 26 watt cfl's on. But for dry it's light out and the box ill drop to room temp of 68f.







I'll pluck a few more leaves but thats it for now. A few close ups.











It look like this one has more dope I just can't weigh it yet. This is the one in the dry box.






It went in over 30g and a little bit ago I pull it and weigh it again now Dry 2 days later it 8.6g. I now put it in a glad plast jar. 2/3 was water wow I've never weight it wet before or if I did I smoked that brain cell. I thought it was 1/2 well more info lose 2/3 wet weight to dry of type #1.
(I post the pic in a few)


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Dried #1-05






Not a lot but it's the second smallest. Dry weigt = 8.6g (I tasted a .1g sample) very good but green un taste.






Into a Gladware cup.






Add the lable (green dot means it's still green)






Now it's dark out so take out the trash (big apartment complex I do all supple runs at night so other can't see with any detail).
#1-04 w/apple roots












Lots more root room


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 4, 2009)

Leo Kitten Grower said:


> Happy Birthday RandyRocket
> 
> I made this tool bucket for you
> 
> ...


Thank you Leo and Lucy, yes you too MrsRocket I see you put in the pockets.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 4, 2009)

A lot more room with just two of the smaller ones gone around 29" both.







Look in back those ones are on the floor.






The tops


----------



## ThaBigBinkk (Apr 5, 2009)

Hell yeah RR.. good shit man.. question? say if you have a smaller grow height (as in space restraints*can't spell) is there a way to stop the plants from growing up once they've reached as high as the lights can go?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 5, 2009)

ThaBigBinkk said:


> Hell yeah RR.. good shit man.. question? say if you have a smaller grow height (as in space restraints*can't spell) is there a way to stop the plants from growing up once they've reached as high as the lights can go?


 
I have dyslexia so spelling is not my thing. I'll trade words untill I can spell one.

you can start with a shrort growing strain

or

topping may or may not work

or

LST (Low Stress Train) tie it down is it grows.

or

SOG (See of Green)? not 100% sure thats correct so Don't quoit me. You weave 2-3 plants thru a net a foot or up.

I have almost 8' so I only read about it, did I menintion my dyslexia? so I have no first hand know ledge.

Try the same question here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show.html you may need to ask a fee times if it get buried some days are better?


----------



## smileyman11 (Apr 5, 2009)

nice grow, so did the buds taste like apple juice?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 5, 2009)

smileyman11 said:


> nice grow, so did the buds taste like apple juice?


I only tried 0.1g of a non apple.

Apple one is still upside down in the mother room. I'm harvesting two more 1 at 60% brown hairs and 1 at 50%. Pics late tonight.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 5, 2009)

good info RR, good to see your harvest coming in!!


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 5, 2009)

is the apple juice for yield or flavor?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 5, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> is the apple juice for yield or flavor?


Flavor, but every time I use it the hairs turn brown faster.


----------



## joeyjoejoe (Apr 5, 2009)

hmmmm, thats weird and crazy stuff man.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 5, 2009)

joeyjoejoe said:


> hmmmm, thats weird and crazy stuff man.


I maybe doing it wrong? An old dope farmer from the 60's showed me the trick. Same dude that got me strain #3 seed he claims it's name is "DonkeyDick"? How knows all I know for sure is, it;s bitching bag seed that the farmer said "I've grown the same s--t for year boy I thick it's DonkeyDick". It grows fast and tall. veg to 20" will harvest at 60"+. The tall it gets the long to flower add about 1 week for every 10" over 40".

It's doing crazy shit in this grow? 12/12 from seed and 54" wtf? it's tall just skinny.

Then Strain #1 Strawberry Jam is the first time I've tried my seeds from my seed crop. My first grom was a seed crop for three girls and three strains with the daddies also. The moms were these. 






Picture is seed crop not a 12/12 grow it's where I got my 1000's of seed s for each strain.

But I still get a seed or two in each plant.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 6, 2009)

I had a big post all ready to do. started the pic up load and f'd it up.

so with my dyslexia i can do the post with out them so maybe a kitten could help me when i go to work, here kitty kitty.

I'll try my best the do a short breif high light.

first one harvest final weigt dry and curded 7.6g

scond dry in cure First dry weight 28.7g

4 more in stages of final harvest each is biger than last. the pride and joy pik here is beond my words.

9 left in flower room 3 x 3 under the big light and they are the big ones up to 54". 

i need the pic i can't spell sht stoned


----------



## Leo Kitten Grower (Apr 6, 2009)

Here are your pictures, good night kiss me good-bye when you leave for work.


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 6, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> just 8 oz of juice. pour stright into plant in a 1 gallon pot at every drink time for 3-4 days + 1 more day with a 16 oz over night flush. No fan leaves the last day. I don't know why but the dude that showed me did it that way. It had to do with stop feeding from leaf and force a last root surge? It does do something to it MrsRocket has liked it in the past.
> 
> edit: now if you do some math it will be easy to pick a pot size.
> 
> ...


 
yeah... mine are in 5 gallon buckets and i water every 4 days (when top few inches of soil is dry) they take almost 3/4 of a gallon of h2o before it starts to trickle out the bottom. im at a 30% perlite mix so the soil reatains water a little longer. i'm sure they will start to drink more as they grow up. they arent 12/12 from seed but i want to give a few of the the apple juice treatment. do you normally water 8 oz 4 x a day for your normal routine? so what ever my plant is normally drinking at 3-4 days left to go i can substitute with the same capacity of apple juice? 

my next grow will definately be 12/12 from seed- thanx for the inspiration.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 6, 2009)

Like all ways the day starts with me opening the doors and watering. 








Some days it's just best to take them out and this is one of those days.
Just pics of the unload. Blow up the 2nd it's the tall girls.

  


With everyone out take a few minutes to clean, I windex the wall with the germ kill kind. Sweep and wash the floor then check all equiptment.








Next if you got big ones MrsRocket likes to keep any and all messes in the bath tub. First I start with the little ones.








Next move on to some big ones.








After you are done the mess cleans up easy.








Then it's put them back and level the tops.








and more








Next is my favorate. she is the first born of the grow, first in 6" pot, first to show sex.







(I would love to start a thread with this picture and the first person that asks about lighting, I'll say "It's a 60w lite, but the mirror make it a 120w. It loves it look it even out grew the area".)



All back for the day, 9 are left in the Flower Chamber.







I will post some harvest update after I write it. and dinner and more harvesting. and the big one is after MrsRocket and I go over appartment stuff.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 6, 2009)

Got a q fer ya brah: How long to show sex? I know that you have checked out my bagseed grow. Well I am, inadvertently, doin a 12/12 from seed grow. I thought I had vegged enuf, put them in early flower to show sex, and it turns out that they were NOT mature enuf, so are now growing 12/12 from ALMOST seed. It has been a lil over a month since the seeds cracked, and about 25 days since veg cycle began. Sure seems to me like sex should be obvious by now. There is NO sign, and I'm gettin anxious, cause I need to make room fer 4 new girls that are gonna be joinin the grow next week! Got n-e advise fer me?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 6, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Got a q fer ya brah: How long to show sex? I know that you have checked out my bagseed grow. Well I am, inadvertently, doin a 12/12 from seed grow. I thought I had vegged enuf, put them in early flower to show sex, and it turns out that they were NOT mature enuf, so are now growing 12/12 from ALMOST seed. It has been a lil over a month since the seeds cracked, and about 25 days since veg cycle began. Sure seems to me like sex should be obvious by now. There is NO sign, and I'm gettin anxious, cause I need to make room fer 4 new girls that are gonna be joinin the grow next week! Got n-e advise fer me?


 
With this grow and all are girls. 21 daysish to 30. Now I count all the plats as if they pop on day 1 but some are up to 5 days younger.

the grow was a test that got to many girls. 

Day 78 with 9 left








Day 69 all 15 in there.








I think I put to many in. it slow growth and is reducing yeild. I how the rest pump. I like my plants and wemon to be the same. (top heavy and plump)


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 6, 2009)

So, I shud have known a while ago about their sex? N-e ideas as to why arent they showing yet? Do ya have n-e suggestions or advice, by any chance?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 7, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> So, I shud have known a while ago about their sex? N-e ideas as to why arent they showing yet? Do ya have n-e suggestions or advice, by any chance?


just not the same as mine.

so if you patern after my grow be prepared to tweek.

I only say this as every day by post, or pm, or on home page place I get I read your thread and am starting 12/12.

my stuff is just a guide cut the nutes in 1/2 at first. I'm stoned i should go to bed.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 7, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> just not the same as mine.
> 
> so if you patern after my grow be prepared to tweek.
> 
> ...


Brah, you musta been HELLA high, and HELLA tired, cause deciphering wat ya wrote, is a doozy! Hopefully you can answer it fer me on my thread?


----------



## chunkymunkey33 (Apr 7, 2009)

He is also Dyslexic so you got to cut him a little slack. I think you put it that way didn't you Randy?


----------



## smokiedog (Apr 7, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Brah, you musta been HELLA high, and HELLA tired, cause deciphering wat ya wrote, is a doozy! Hopefully you can answer it fer me on my thread?


 
i think he is saying that your grow is not exactly the same as his so there will be some differences in your grow. like when the plants show sex for example. (it should be within two weeks of 12/12 but could take longer depending on strain and conditions). so use this grow as a lose guide and tweak as necessary, and start your nutes off at half strenght.


i hope i didnt mess anything up in translation!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 7, 2009)

Lookin great Randy. Can't wait for the final weigh in. I think you're going to convince alot of people to start growing 12/12 from the start.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 7, 2009)

smokiedog said:


> i think he is saying that your grow is not exactly the same as his so there will be some differences in your grow. like when the plants show sex for example. (it should be within two weeks of 12/12 but could take longer depending on strain and conditions). so use this grow as a lose guide and tweak as necessary, and start your nutes off at half strenght.
> 
> 
> i hope i didnt mess anything up in translation!


 
yes, with stoned, tire, and dyslexia (I really have) that what i meat to type 

+1rep

Edit: I need to spreed some love, I'll lock for a kitten I think I can rep MrsRocket and her girl friend. Both grow kittens.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 7, 2009)

Gastanker said:


> Lookin great Randy. Can't wait for the final weigh in. I think you're going to convince alot of people to start growing 12/12 from the start.


My updates are two days behind, movig, typing skill, life, mid harvest, much more. So stay tuned.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> My updates are two days behind, movig, typing skill, life, mid harvest, much more. So stay tuned.


Day 80

      
they came out backward.

2 of the plants 1 is 52" and one is in a 44 oz cup forgot to measure

Also two in mother cab are dring.

Most are ready or close I tired I may take a vacation day and frip on the light and finish.

Edit:due to time with the move i will ceep up on pot as this in small break. MrsRocket is editing a rather larger endind to this grow were during the move and step up over new apartment (i will need to scale down, i likie to peek an eye uo yhe locale crsaiges ltis. yhis is the time bouhtgof yrea i my 430 watt lihgt.) please do not translate that statment some one may gey lucky. that's what i see at a first glance if i read what you write to me. then if i am carefull i can un scramble it. some times my typing just f's up and my eyes think i type every thing just great. the next day after i can't edit i see who f'd it is. I've lost track of (3 journal) as to how may people read every word. It would take my a long time. thats also why i just look at the pics in your journils and help on small sentince. I would skip most of what i just wrote and look at the pics.

so soory for a long post on why a mechenical engenieer can type so f'd.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 8, 2009)

it's coming to an end, very busy

but between plants here are a few teast pics.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> it's coming to an end, very busy
> 
> but between plants here are a few teast pics.


i was outta town bro, nice fucking job!! my ladies have exploded, did you check em out yet?? if i can get 20 grams per plant i'd be one happy dude...


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 8, 2009)

It's goung I had to get some fresh air. MrsRocket was outside 10 minutes after I oped this. Oh shit what a f smell boomb. 1 hour for all smell to blow over. so it's back to work. the window will say close MrsRocket is at Home Depot grting filters for my paint mask. I'm havesting one at a time i've done this before and thi smell was 10% of this.

also 1 little pinky bud was on the froor of the mother cab. 3 hits and if took 40 minutes before i could move. this stoff is strong.

I feel like a root ball cut off at the knees


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 8, 2009)

The kittens want cool avataritrs ?sp i can work with this one boy one girl




Trample? Over kill? Who cares.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827812-im005622.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827811-im005621.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827809-im005619.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827808-im005618.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827807-im005617.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827806-im005614.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827805-im005613.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827804-im005611.html https://www.rollitup.org/members/randyrocket-114677-albums-april-2009-picture827803-im005608.html
> 
> The kittens want cool avataritrs ?sp i can work with this one boy one girl
> 
> ...


First strike and trample! Those are unstoppable little kitties! I think it works  Awesome plants man - making everyone jealous.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 8, 2009)

Lucy?





Leo?

Edit: MrsRocket said no to the warrior cats. She wants sweet and Leo wants cool noot mean. So no "Warrior Cats" yet?


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Apr 8, 2009)

Randy went to bed. 

But I have the pictures.

meow?

oh, just a peek.


----------



## Lucy Kitten Grower (Apr 8, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Lucy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






no. But if you change it I'll poop in the dirt.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 10, 2009)

so I'm still look in for a newer ride. (not mine but cool) I can here MrsRocket now. So yet 1 more quest this one should be eacy.

Now on to the grow is that a floor in my room?







These are the last five. I have plucked the fan leceves on @ 2 3 & 4 cw start with 44 oz cup as #1. #5 is ihat little 20" nute burn, I should have let here go but I took a lot of data on how to/not to cure a plant. #1 is ready i'll pluck it like chicken and hang it by her knees.








Next up is #3-08

   



Oh this one should be big.







That's trimming the head of #3-08 Havest at 30" tall. She is one of the 44 oz cups.

Dry as it goes into a curing jar it's dry weight is 42.1g

now I'll lose some more still in cure but thats the weight leader so far.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Apr 10, 2009)

yeah it was a real good grow, and i learned a-lot. ! ! ! !!!!!


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 10, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> yeah it was a real good grow, and i learned a-lot. ! ! ! !!!!!


 
I was just doing this as a filler for the 3 large girls (remember this from pg #1 post #1)

Goal:
1) Make sure type 1 seeds from last seasons seed crop will germanate.
2) Grow some various seeds I have. (mostly type 3 with some type 1).
3) Grow for 8 to 10 weeks. I plan to move in April with shit to smoke.
4) Harvest from 20g to 35g per plant.
5) Smoke in 9 to 11 weeks.


Thats what my type #1 would look lick when I veg to 18" then flower. fat 1/2 pounders to 3/8 pounders. More question for my opp is 12/12 the best? I don't know but will keep trying.




before the 12/12 start. thats a lot of room how big can a few 12/12 from seed get? Well I may have answered that question. 
So:

1) yes got type #1 to sprout.
2) Yes, did it.
3) no I'm at day 83?, but I got 1 extra mount to move. This could have been a bad mis calulation.
4) Yet to see but lets say I'm happy with the pre#'s I may be lite. But was it over crowding, the pot size, or to agressive of a timeline? New questions.
5) if not yes then close, i'm stone on the first try of the second harvested plant now. And that 7 gram plant is almost gone.. I', had sample thur havest look at my typing worse when stoned.

day 17  and I thought they would all fit 1/2 will be boy right? Well that what the past all was was. Then 100% rate from 15 seeds. My 12/12 pics album is not working so you can make a lot of my oics big any more. I post to many for me to fix. But about 200 pics are lost some where on riu, I pmed days ago so it's probly gone. I have the org.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

MrsRocket is helping with a big post I'll do after the havest is done.

Speaking of the harvest 5 left. 2 are started (plucked fan leaves), 1 need to start and I will do it next 80% brown.

2 are behind and will go green on Sunday. Then it's dry and cure. The final weight will be a week a best but I've got good wet weights and weights as it goes into curing. Curing weights afer 2 day are close enought to use as a final weigt and I may start to smoke it then if I like the sample a weigh ins. So off to the harvest. Update as I need a break or the camera gets full (I take a lot of pics) or I want to be stoneder or I board who no why it takes me all night to do not much. Ok now to work, after a snack.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 11, 2009)

The grow stage is over as sone as the last two come down (after this post).







Funny thing as I harvest each plant and a little more room opens my temp goes up. Not a concern now as it the lights are going out but odd. With all 15 temp under the light is 76ish f over light mid 80's. with two plants 88 under the light and 96f over?

   







The lights are going out but the grow and work continue. Finsh the harvest. The take down the opp and clean up all mess so no one will know what I did in here.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow 25,511 views. also 21 people have rated this thread with the stars pull down cool.

so if you have found this thead to be of any value rate it from 1 to 5 stars.

a cool plus is a rating of 1 star is still a vote. so it = a +1 rep. If you don't like a person don't rate there treads.

a 5 star = +5rep (hint) but a three or four are good. I know with my dyslexia its hard to follow at time. But it's a picture thread not so much what I type that makes this grow so good I think.

Just like my life I can't do what i want then find a better way.

So plese rate the thread.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got an other vote very cool. Thanks

The last girl she is #3-09 at 18" this is not a bad little honie. She won't be an oz but a 1/4 yell most likely. I could have pulle this one two monuths ago but I leaded a lot on how to nurce a plant along. So I traded some.







all alone with only the 430 watt hps, no side cfl's.







MrsRocket just got back with more of these. I under guessed the # I needed.







How about a peek at my note board on the side of the cab. Good luck if you can follow it.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 11, 2009)

One of the cfl's so I can cleen. I moved the dryer box in here.







My fan has a light you can turn on. I'll run the fan untill the plants are all in jars.

Where have all the flower gone? I think the Kington Trio sang about this. Well I don't know about their flowers but mine are below

"Gone to Randy's dryer boxies, well did I ever learn" that should be the next verce.

  

==================================================

score board I'll total and post as soon as the last goes to cure jars.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll post the weight dry as it goes into cure. Now some will be lost in cure but it's close so with the move and packing thats the weight. We know a little more will be lost to the curing and if I have time and motivation (stoner with a lot of weed your lucky to get this #)

Plants #'s:

Strain = Strawberry Jam
1-01 23.0g
1-02 23.2g
1-03 26.5g
1-04 28.3g
1-05 7.2g finish and smoked  
1-06 27.2g

Strain = DonkeyDick
3-01 42.8g
3-02 23.1g
3-03 35.3g
3-04 36.6g
3-05 28.6g
3-06 
3-07 21.3g
3-08 42.1g
3-09 6.9g

so with out #3-06 it's 372.2 or 13ish oz not bad?

waiting on 1-06 a 39-1/4" plant so it shoud hit high 30's


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 12, 2009)

nice harvest randy!! 
does one plant stand out more than any other?


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 12, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nice harvest randy!!
> does one plant stand out more than any other?


yes, every one stands out for one or an other reason.

The 52"ers two of them and one harvested at 48g. the little sickly 18" that got 30% of my time. The fat litte 30 inch bush in my feature shoots.

I would say 5 stood out more, but the amount of my time it took to do a 12/12 this size i know each one very well. I only post good pictures.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 13, 2009)

The last one just dryed and weiged in.







it took forever like wating water boil. but it's dry.






  







this has to go. thank you MrsRocket all but 1/4 oz is long gone.

she got a stop for speeding, but grow kittens are so cute the cop moved #2 lbs of dope to pet them. holey fuck and i never tpye fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MrsRocket drove the rest on the trip at the speed limit. oh after a long stop maybe a bath room break. she'll have a stoiry to post.

I'm 2 days late on post so she could get there incase some one knows me? but it's safe for now so lets cautse up.


oh it's 26.8g for the last one all so i took 2.3g of taste samples.

so I'll added it tomarro or some one eles can do it. I'm going fire a gbj after MrsRockets Sstory I hope she was pulling my leg she'd do a big set uop joke on me like that to teach mea leason for sending here first with the dope and two cats.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 13, 2009)

u saying she got pulled over and lost the dope?? but they let her keep some cause of the cats? i think shes fuckin with ur head  but maybe not


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2009)

Sounds like she got pulled over and the cop didn't notice the pot cuz the kitties were more interesting. If it ends up true I'm glad MrsRocket made it out ok - good thing those kittens were in the car - sounds like they deserve a nice fish dinner


----------



## HydroClosetGrower (Apr 13, 2009)

Randy,

I've been watching your post for a while, and I just want to say great job. Your harvest looks awesome. You'll have plenty of the dank for 4/20. I hope mrs. rocket didn't really have any trouble with the cops, but speaking of grow kittens, I've got one of my own that likes to help out.....

I'm also in the middle of my first grow so if you have some time to give input, i'd really appreciate it.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 13, 2009)

She was yanking my chain, I thought the dope was in the car carryer on the roof of the van. So I was a little pissed it was in the back set. I new her story was odd. She made it safe and sound plus no cops, she just was mad I could not get a way to be a blocker car. 

so lets total this up:

Plants #'s:

Strain = Strawberry Jam
1-01 23.0g
1-02 23.2g
1-03 26.5g
1-04 28.3g
1-05 7.2g finish and smoked  
1-06 27.2g

Strain = DonkeyDick
3-01 42.8g
3-02 23.1g
3-03 35.3g
3-04 36.6g
3-05 28.6g
3-06 26.8g
3-07 21.3g
3-08 42.1g
3-09 6.9g

taste samples of 2.3g

totol this grow with 15 plants = 401.2g about 14.3 oz not bad

26.75g per plant just under 1 oz.

I'm very happy at the start I thougt I'd get 7 or 8 30g plants so that 161g more than I was expecting.


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 13, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> She was yanking my chain, I thought the dope was in the car carryer on the roof of the van. So I was a little pissed it was in the back set. I new her story was odd. She made it safe and sound plus no cops, she just was mad I could not get a way to be a blocker car.
> 
> so lets total this up:
> 
> ...


fucking awesome Rocket!!!! i'd be happy with half that on my current 12/12 from seed grow! i'm also gonna have 14-17 females, more than i planned, but this method, for whatever reason, produces more females...this is the most strains i've ever grown at once and i'm sooo excited for all the variety...peace man


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 14, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> fucking awesome Rocket!!!! i'd be happy with half that on my current 12/12 from seed grow! i'm also gonna have 14-17 females, more than i planned, but this method, for whatever reason, produces more females...this is the most strains i've ever grown at once and i'm sooo excited for all the variety...peace man


Thank You, MrsRocket and I are stoked. This is more dope than we have ever had at one time.

I may not need to grow for awile. But I already miss it even though these 12/12 girls got out of hand and turnd into a second full time job.

My next grow I'll figure out how to give them water on a timer. They drink like clockwork and I have vol. of hand writen notes with everything from how much they drink each day to how much growth each day on lots of plants.

When MrsRocket and the cats get home we will write a conclusion (maybe with the move it may have to wait a bit.)


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 15, 2009)

wow i just say 31 vote. so at least 31 people have read this. Plus 26,514 views, this was more intresrting than i thought it woud be +8400 view in the teacer thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/152124-can-i-grow-pound-dope.html it's mostly the high points of here, with some bs and neg rep at first. oh well i got close to the boast so I'll trade neg reps for the motivation to do good. neext grow may some one will get a pound in 15 plants? I hope some one can that would bee cool.

Thanks everone post a link to your grows and i may pop in after the move.

MrsRocket vote 4 because she could have edit more if i'd asked. She has her own hobbie and doen't need to fix every thing thats why all the pics (1000 words that i can read), if i could just speek i'm think after the move a you tube?


----------



## ROC1977 (Apr 15, 2009)

Great grow Rocket family. Look forward to seeing your pounder grow next time around. Enjoy your smoke!


----------



## Leo Kitten Grower (Apr 17, 2009)

ROC1977 said:


> Great grow Rocket family. Look forward to seeing your pounder grow next time around. Enjoy your smoke!


m e o w. (thank you). Randy said the new place will be cfls only. He thinks too many people under one roof, large apartment building. He's got a boat load so it will be mounts or a year before the next grow.


----------



## ROC1977 (Apr 18, 2009)

Leo Kitten Grower said:


> m e o w. (thank you). Randy said the new place will be cfls only. He thinks too many people under one roof, large apartment building. He's got a boat load so it will be mounts or a year before the next grow.



The purr-fect grow then! lol a years worth.


----------



## G Dubya Bush (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks! I learned a lot!

You and the kitty's mother really made an impressive grow journal.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Apr 20, 2009)

well congrats again on the harvest, how long did the grow take total? curious for experimental reasons
cause earlier in this thread i was talkin about 12/12 from seed vs 24/0 for 2 weeks then 12/12


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 20, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> well congrats again on the harvest, how long did the grow take total? curious for experimental reasons
> cause earlier in this thread i was talkin about 12/12 from seed vs 24/0 for 2 weeks then 12/12


 
Well I haven' add it my self?

from my post #1 of this thread dated 1-15-2009



RandyRocket said:


> Goal:
> 1) Make sure type 1 seeds from last seasons seed crop will germanate. yes
> 2) Grow some various seeds I have. (mostly type 3 with some type 1). yes
> 3) Grow for 8 to 10 weeks. I plan to move in April with shit to smoke. in 12 weeks? i to stoned to count but i've got the dope in april just midway not start. and the move is now. i am stoned from this crop as i type with one finger (all lower case) so a yes over all
> ...


 

The grow end with post #532 on 4-11-09 the last was harvested.

2 days later the first part of harvest ended and the curing started. 

MrsRocket reported today she will start to frezz some tomarro afer she get the vacumn bags. (we'd like this to last a year, and with the three monter plants we should be fine for a year and a half).

if you do the math I think thats the answer.

my notes are packed so i just look back in this thread. after the move watch for the post mrsRocket is working on. she is bussy so it will be a week maybe.

Edit: I added the red as a thought added now.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 20, 2009)

wow i just reread post #1

I meet every goal but #3 and that was just a little longer. 2 weeks?

so wow mission sucess!


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 20, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> wow i just reread post #1
> 
> I meet every goal but #3 and that was just a little longer. 2 weeks?
> 
> so wow mission sucess!


thats awesome man, i'm so happy for ya!! have you checked out my grow lately? it's starting to really pickup...


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 20, 2009)

GrowKindNugs said:


> thats awesome man, i'm so happy for ya!! have you checked out my grow lately? it's starting to really pickup...


i look at eash up date it's bookmarked and when i go to my rollitup if its there i look. some time quick some long if pictures. my reading is as good as i type. stoned does not help.

see


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish "if you don't eat me i'll grant you three wishes"

kitten "for wish 1 i'll have fish for dinner"


----------



## GrowKindNugs (Apr 20, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Fish "if you don't eat me i'll grant you three wishes"
> 
> kitten "for wish 1 i'll have fish for dinner"


haha yeah man, he was super excited to eat that little bastard...are my ladies looking like oz bitches to ya??


----------



## raggamuffin (Apr 21, 2009)

hey Randy did #1-04 have apple flavor or did it jus increase sugar production............Also I Notice you said something about going with hydro or aero on your next set-up, i took an idea from your 16oz cup grow, when i get the time im gonna sneak my grow journal, an post it, My Wife is to Paranoid right now an she been bitching. . . An yea you kicked major ass on this grow, congrates


----------



## raggamuffin (Apr 21, 2009)

i guess these set-up photos Were ok she's not trippin...................... in the pics Randy i took 4 clones i had in 16oz cup with MG org. soil after they rooted, i put them in aeroponic set-up with Airstone in a 6qt. steralite plastic box, i have enough space for 3boxes at 4-5 plant max per box with 6-42w CFL's and 2-26w Daylight bulbs for side lighting............ well 2 died an the other will be ready for Harvesting in bout 3 weeks, right now im Harvesting the 2 plants i took clones from, grew them on aerogarden on a trial basis, now i got 3 DIY aeroponics for the price of half the aerogarden, hey Randy man thanx for yo time,. . .p.s. High-P Belated-Birthday


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 21, 2009)

raggamuffin said:


> i guess these set-up photos Were ok she's not trippin...................... in the pics Randy i took 4 clones i had in 16oz cup with MG org. soil after they rooted, i put them in aeroponic set-up with Airstone in a 6qt. steralite plastic box, i have enough space for 3boxes at 4-5 plant max per box with 6-42w CFL's and 2-26w Daylight bulbs for side lighting............ well 2 died an the other will be ready for Harvesting in bout 3 weeks, right now im Harvesting the 2 plants i took clones from, grew them on aerogarden on a trial basis, now i got 3 DIY aeroponics for the price of half the aerogarden, hey Randy man thanx for yo time,. . .p.s. High-P Belated-Birthday


boomer on the two clones.

i'm still learning about aeroponic so this looks cool.

thanks for the happy birthday, it was a good one.

my grows done for a bit so ask away if i can help i'll try. my notes are packed but i have lots posted, just ask and if i can find it i put a link up.

good growing.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Apr 22, 2009)

hay randy where did you get that strawberry jam strain from im looking but cant find it. this grow was fing amazing i learned a lot and have many questions i will answer with my grow.


----------



## RandyRocket (Apr 22, 2009)

the420 apprentice said:


> hay randy where did you get that strawberry jam strain from im looking but cant find it. this grow was fing amazing i learned a lot and have many questions i will answer with my grow.


Two local grower clam thats what they grow and I got my seeds from them.

The DonkeyDick cam from a guy that is truthfiul.

The Strawberry Jam I got second hand from a dealer whos (brother/cousion?) grows every thing he sell (so he said) and passed me some seeds.

both strain are local home grown stuff. handed down to me.


----------



## the420 apprentice (Apr 23, 2009)

ahha that just adds to the challenge then dont it.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Apr 29, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Wow 25,511 views. also 21 people have rated this thread with the stars pull down cool.
> 
> so if you have found this thead to be of any value rate it from 1 to 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Went ahead and gave ya 5 stars since I cant +Rep ya again


----------



## submachinegun (May 1, 2009)

read your entire thread, nice! +rep & 5 stars.


----------



## balooser (May 1, 2009)

Randyrocket....not trying to be offensive when I say this, but please spellcheck what you write....i want to read your post but can't decifer every 3rd word....Not sure if that's intentional or not


----------



## SonomaComa (May 1, 2009)

he has dyslexia if i remember correctly, give him a break


----------



## RandyRocket (May 2, 2009)

submachinegun said:


> read your entire thread, nice! +rep & 5 stars.


Thank you, and i know you read every word. you +rep and rated the thread.



balooser said:


> Randyrocket....not trying to be offensive when I say this, but please spellcheck what you write....i want to read your post but can't decifer every 3rd word....Not sure if that's intentional or not


then read someone wlses jourinal. oh i mot spell cheking a damn thing for you. oh and RandyRocket has a capital R in Rocket bettet yoryu spell check cought that ?



SonomaComa said:


> he has dyslexia if i remember correctly, give him a break


yes i do and thank you for reading the billion times a say i'm sorry for that. oh i reread your part. (reread may be wrong but it's the only way i can spellit.

I post a a public sight and spell chek doesn't work so well with me.

sorry for the rant. but i do say i have dyslixia all the time.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (May 2, 2009)

unsubscribed


----------



## Toke+Choke (May 6, 2009)

i hope your grow goes as expected dude i like it when other people get huge results


----------



## RandyRocket (May 7, 2009)

Toke+Choke said:


> i hope your grow goes as expected dude i like it when other people get huge results


It's been finished almost a month.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (May 7, 2009)

Toke+Choke said:


> i hope your grow goes as expected dude i like it when other people get huge results


 

hahah funny ass


----------



## justhadtosaygoodgrow (May 19, 2009)

RandyRocket said:


> Goal:
> 1) Make sure type 1 seeds from last seasons seed crop will germanate.
> 2) Grow some various seeds I have. (mostly type 3 with some type 1).
> 3) Grow for 8 to 10 weeks. I plan to move in April with shit to smoke.
> ...


Thank You for all the info. I joined after reading your thread. +1 rep.


----------



## RandyRocket (May 20, 2009)

justhadtosaygoodgrow said:


> Thank You for all the info. I joined after reading your thread. +1 rep.


 
Thank you, but I can't read your name thats too many letters with no spaces.


----------



## tems (May 29, 2009)

Hey Randy. Thanks all the effor you put into the thread. I read EVERY SINGLE POST. Also my friend is dyslexic and I proofread every essay she wrote in college, so all the words naturally deciphered easily for me. Thanks for all the information. Your blog has thrown such a huge curve at what I thought were the fundamentals of growing. Anythings possible.


----------



## RandyRocket (May 29, 2009)

tems said:


> Hey Randy. Thanks all the effor you put into the thread. I read EVERY SINGLE POST. Also my friend is dyslexic and I proofread every essay she wrote in college, so all the words naturally deciphered easily for me. Thanks for all the information. Your blog has thrown such a huge curve at what I thought were the fundamentals of growing. Anythings possible.


Thanks, i glad you could read it easy. A lot of the pictures link got messed up (200+ pics) and riu can't fix it.


----------



## cerebralvibrator (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful plants there RR, really heavy colas for such small pots and I love to see them able to stretch like that. Liking your methods  

CV.


----------



## grow space (Jun 9, 2009)

nice post man.
keep up the good work...


----------



## Skoad (Jun 17, 2009)

Definitely a great post! Was a bit confused at first, then realized that a lot of pictures are missing now. =D Still a great post.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 18, 2009)

hey randy... people say cfls dont pass the canopy but will cfls work good for 12/12 from seed?


----------



## shroomer33 (Jun 18, 2009)

shefsmoke said:


> How is that plant abuse? I dont see him torturing that plant with nutes burning it. giving it heat stressing. pulling it this way that way here or there. hes giving it the most love he can give them. so shut the fuck up. he just makes them smaller. just b/c there smaller and not some fucking big tall ass stock of a plant means he is abusing them. thank you very much have a nice day!!!!!


Man, a bunch of savages in this town.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 19, 2009)

RyanTheRhino said:


> hey randy... people say cfls dont pass the canopy but will cfls work good for 12/12 from seed?


people do this with cfl's all the time. look here for some cfl 12/12 growers. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show.html



shroomer33 said:


> Man, a bunch of savages in this town.


i forgot about that.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks... at the moment my light rig puts out 6333 lummes per square foot im growing 12 plants this way hope i can get at least 1/2 an oz from each female.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 21, 2009)

RyanTheRhino said:


> thanks... at the moment my light rig puts out 6333 lummes per square foot im growing 12 plants this way hope i can get at least 1/2 an oz from each female.


remember lumens (Lm) are a measure of area so they do not just add together.

to combine lumens do this.

square the lumens of each bulb and add the squares then take the sq rt of the total and thats the new rate.

------------------------------------------

so lets say i have 4 light bulb that are the same. 900 lumens each.

900^2 = 810000

810000 x 4 = 3240000

sq rt of 3240000 = 1800 Lm


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2009)

1600^2 = 2,560,000///// x10 = 25,600,000
4700^2 = 22,090,000/// x6// = 132,540,000
 + =================
 v= of 158,140,000 = 12,575.37276(Lm)

hmm.. seem like to much but is correct using your formula... do i need to / by my area grow space


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 22, 2009)

1600^2=2,580.000 * 10 = 25,600,000

4700^2=22,090,000 * 6 = 132,540,000

then sum

25,600,000 + 132,540,000 = 158,140,000

now take the square root of 158,140,000 = 12,575.3 Lm

your correst for 16 light bulds

-------------------------------------------------

so thats also 10 light bulbs at 26 watts = 260 watts

and 

6 light bulbs that are 42 watts = 252 watts

thats 512 watts to make 12,500 Lm

-----------------------------------------

a 400 watt hps will put out 55,000 Lm by it's self.

you have enough bulbs it will save on elec. to up grade.

good growing 
Randy


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks ill be sure to post my cfl harvest in the 12/12 club


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 22, 2009)

RyanTheRhino said:


> thanks ill be sure to post my cfl harvest in the 12/12 club


nice my next will be a cfl as my new apartment i can't use the 430 watt.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 23, 2009)

I am confused from the beginning of what you did here. Tell me if this is correct or not.

Day 1- 14

*Grow Big*  30ml/gal (bottom feed/ foliar feed) every other watering, using plain water in between feedings.

Day 15- finish

*Grow Big*  60ml/gal (bottom feed/foliar feed) every other watering, using plain water in between feedings.

I know you used 30ml *Big Bloom* for the first time, but what day did you begin to use it ?? And how long did you use just 30ml before you went to FULL STRENGTH? 2 weeks also ??

When I went back to the hydro store I got BIG BUD instead of Big Bloom since he told me it would work better. I guess I can just replace the BIG BLOOM for the BIG BUD and get the same results.


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 23, 2009)

bluetick said:


> I am confused from the beginning of what you did here. Tell me if this is correct or not.
> 
> 
> 
> When I went back to the hydro store I got BIG BUD instead of Big Bloom since he told me it would work better. I guess I can just replace the BIG BLOOM for the BIG BUD and get the same results.


 
Look this over. https://www.rollitup.org/2198456-post4.html its my water schedual.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 23, 2009)

I am very confused reading this from the beginning and also taking notes. Can you be real specific about your nutrients from day 1?

This how I understand it.

Day 1-7

Grow Big - 1/2 strength (Foliar feed, Bottom feed), using water every other time.

Big Bloom - 1/2 strength (foliar feed, bottom feed) every watering.

Does this mean that you will use plain water every other watering, adding the Big Bloom to the plain water ??

Day 7- finish

Grow Big - Full strength for watering, alternating with plain water.

1/2 strength for foliar feeding

Big Bloom - Full strength every watering
1/2 strength foliar feeding 

It is very confusing even taking notes from the beginning. I got to day 14 before I saw anything about veg nutes and the amount to use. Thanks.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang! Sorry Randy I posted it twice, but written different. My bad. LOL. I didn't think I posted that first one because I wanted to read it over again and then repost it, which I did. 

Now let me read your reply. Thanks.


----------



## bluetick (Jun 23, 2009)

So in your post in the beginning you said that you were trying to get 1/2 lb from the 15 plants, though you were trying to get 1oz from each seed, or was that a typo?

Shouldn't it be 1lb after drying, or is that the weight you got before drying/curing? Thanks.kiss-ass


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 24, 2009)

bluetick said:


> So in your post in the beginning you said that you were trying to get 1/2 lb from the 15 plants, though you were trying to get 1oz from each seed, or was that a typo?
> 
> Shouldn't it be 1lb after drying, or is that the weight you got before drying/curing? Thanks.kiss-ass


as it was a seed grow i thought i'd get 50% girls and boys. I got 100% girls.

and each plant would be just over an oz. so 7 or 8 girls at just over an oz = 1/2 poundish.

here was the way in.

Plants #'s:

Strain = Strawberry Jam
1-01 23.0g
1-02 23.2g
1-03 26.5g
1-04 28.3g
1-05 7.2g 
1-06 27.2g

Strain = DonkeyDick
3-01 42.8g
3-02 23.1g
3-03 35.3g
3-04 36.6g
3-05 28.6g
3-06 26.8g
3-07 21.3g
3-08 42.1g
3-09 6.9g

taste samples of 2.3g

totol this grow with 15 plants = 401.2g about 14.3 oz not bad

26.75g per plant just under 1 oz.

I'm very happy at the start I thougt I'd get 7 or 8 30g plants so that 161g more than I was expecting.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jun 24, 2009)

excellent results GUESSED AND GOT IT IMPROVE FOR NEXT!!! Even though u showed alot of people how its done....


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 24, 2009)

[email protected] T33 said:


> excellent results GUESSED AND GOT IT IMPROVE FOR NEXT!!! Even though u showed alot of people how its done....


the next grow will dwarf this one for what i want to do. i just don't need to start for a while. so lots of prep this go.


----------



## LOLOW (Jun 24, 2009)

hey bro i just read all posts and im really impressed wit your out come . im in the process of 12/12 also only in my 3rd week.or so on 2 and 2 weeks on 2.and i heard about 12/12 from an old school hillbilly that always grew some real madness .( DAMN I MISS THAT BROTHER) well he told me about it.and the smoke was real dank.so im real excited to try this way of doing things in his *Honor*!!!!!!!!!! so your positive vibes have really got me siked cant sleep type s%#t ...lol .but i have one question .im a sick person on a limited budget . will this work with out using fox farm ferts.as for the town i live in its not available. and i could only get super bloom for flowering , MG for fert and im going to be using molasses during flowering oooh yea superthrive .well them are the things he used but he was a ninja at it with over 30 years under his belt and i was always the tester and now its on me to do for me ...so please inform me if it would work out ok in your honest opinion...thanks in advance my friend


----------



## RandyRocket (Jun 24, 2009)

mg works, it needs 1 extra search a few journals that clame to do mg and they know whats missing.

also you should give this a look over a dozen 12/12 from seed growers in one place.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/175581-12-12-seed-club-show.html

thanks for reading it all. with my typing skills and the missing or broken picture links that a lot of reading.


----------



## grow space (Jun 28, 2009)

yo bro-sweet grow and really amazing female ratio-hoes that even possible??I think some of us are just bloody luck greenthubs.
keep up the good work mate....


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jun 28, 2009)

grow space said:


> yo bro-sweet grow and really amazing female ratio-hoes that even possible??I think some of us are just bloody luck greenthubs.
> keep up the good work mate....


 
haha i would say i have a green thumb i can gorw anthing from seed and they always all sprout and then veg super fast.. i hope it carries over to MJ......i also have to give a hand to the virginia sun


----------



## LOLOW (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for the link rocket !!! im going to read now.....


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 12, 2009)

hey randy nice journal just read it in sections got sum good info
just a question.......

im doing a grow outdoors 4 plants 3 fems 1 unkown just started flowering a week ago[mids]
they are each 12inches tall
by mid september can u give me an estimate on wat my total harvest might be?


----------



## Pumert (Aug 31, 2009)

danke said:


> Yea they are full blooded black labs, twin brothers at that.... they are a little over 7 months old and they weigh over 80lbs each already!!
> 
> We're not quite sure how much bigger they are going to get but they won't stop growing! lol


now if only weed could grow like that


----------



## kearners (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok mr, mrs rocket, leo and lucy, mad props to ye all. I just spent like 4-5 hours reading every single comment, thats 61pages or 601 comments. I was so impressed by the detail of the diary that i read it all. Tomorrow this thread is gettin 5stars and mr and mrs rocket are getting +rep. Ye should be very proud of yereselves. And mr rocket, i also spell horribly but with the help of copy and paste and microsoft office word's speel check its not so bad =] Im very impressed by ye!


----------



## RandyRocket (Aug 12, 2010)

kearners said:


> Ok mr, mrs rocket, leo and lucy, mad props to ye all. I just spent like 4-5 hours reading every single comment, thats 61pages or 601 comments. I was so impressed by the detail of the diary that i read it all. Tomorrow this thread is gettin 5stars and mr and mrs rocket are getting +rep. Ye should be very proud of yereselves. And mr rocket, i also spell horribly but with the help of copy and paste and microsoft office word's speel check its not so bad =] Im very impressed by ye!


wow, a thread I started Jan. of 2009 and still being read. 

Thanks.

this pic is a few days old in my new garden. 12/12 from seed at day 64 the first day of water only.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Aug 13, 2010)

same good shit as usually randy


----------



## goten (Aug 13, 2010)

ok so i got a question about this 12/12 seed but doing it outdoors !

i like to start my outdoor grows with in the first 2 weeks of april 

if you start one , lets say in august , well right about now 

would it grow like a 12/12 from seed indoor would 

or will it still just be a little bullshit plant ?


----------



## findme (Aug 14, 2010)

SICK GROW RANDY!!!! I had to read this from beginning to end to see if you was going to get 1 gram per watt on 12/12 and you did!!! From now on all my grows will be small plants from 12/12 start to finish


----------



## goten (Aug 17, 2010)

i got a space that i can do a 12/12 grow 

but im not sure if its enough space as far as height goes 

i have exactly 36" to grow from seedling to harvest 

is that height doable for a 12/12 grow ?


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 17, 2010)

thier looking good


----------



## Pumert (Aug 17, 2010)

RandyRocket said:


> wow, a thread I started Jan. of 2009 and still being read.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> this pic is a few days old in my new garden. 12/12 from seed at day 64 the first day of water only.


seriously dude wtf are you feeding them mofo's!!!?? must be some good shit if thats all the soil they need

are you at the point of more than 1 watering a day???


----------



## Pumert (Aug 17, 2010)

goten said:


> ok so i got a question about this 12/12 seed but doing it outdoors !
> 
> i like to start my outdoor grows with in the first 2 weeks of april
> 
> ...


in theory yes it would work but the main factor is what your climate is.
because nature tends to be more harsh on plants when the sun is 12/12 as appose to the summer months which are around 15/9


----------



## goten (Aug 17, 2010)

Pumert said:


> in theory yes it would work but the main factor is what your climate is.
> because nature tends to be more harsh on plants when the sun is 12/12 as appose to the summer months which are around 15/9


i live in N.C 

if that tells you anything !!


----------



## casper23 (Aug 17, 2010)

just read through this whole thing.... congrats on the grow man, your girls all looked super good! ++rep mate


----------



## Pumert (Aug 17, 2010)

goten said:


> i live in N.C
> 
> if that tells you anything !!


IDK what the climate is like there. but i would imagine if you put a seed in the ground right now and everything was perfect you could cut it down b4 mid november. just dont expect it to look like Randy's crop. indoor has much more controllable variables. since idk what your genetics are i would say youd get 15-20 grams per female at a minimum. but like i said i have no idea what your climate is like


----------



## RandyRocket (Aug 18, 2010)

@ *[email protected] T33* & *new guy2* - Thanks

@ *goten* from post #605 - I'm stoned but sounds good to me.

from post 607 my tallest grow to over 60" or 1500mm






@ *Pumert* from post #609 look at this https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/169816-randys-faqs-new-growers.html#post2198456 this is my feed schedule. At the heigth of grow it's 3x of 12 oz per day. now 2 10oz water shots.


----------



## goten (Aug 27, 2010)

2 questions !

1. is it ok to do lst on 12/12 grows ?

2. does the 1g per watt still apply if your using cfl`s instead of hps ?

inquiring minds need to know lol ...


----------



## casper23 (Aug 27, 2010)

and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Theowl (Sep 2, 2010)

Major, major props RR,Mrs, and cats!just read 62 pages of awesome... Something great happened here and the best thing is there were maybe 5 negative comments. Nice to see a thread with so many chill folk. I am on day 21 or22 of 12/12 fromseed and love this thread. Anyone who hasn't seen this really needs to be given a copy, great info on what this beautiful medicine is capable of in growing terms! I will follow all your grows posted round about!


----------



## badboomsxy2 (Sep 9, 2010)

sub'd


----------



## dreadedstoner (Oct 2, 2010)

now all you have to is write a book. or make a dvd (couch potato
way)


----------



## cannabis love (Nov 25, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I just want to say "WOW"! I loved this thread, and you and your wife are good people - I hope the kitties are well 

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## dreadedstoner (Dec 2, 2010)

ive been reading loads on 12/12 from seed but you have show the best progression of the plants like a day by day guide and will be very helpful on my grow have 4 ww that are females out of 6 germed other 6 died i have 8 k2 only 2 weeks and 5 great white sharks all from cannabisseeds .com my last harvest of these seeds werent great at all got thrips too which didnt help at all gonna see how these do 12 12 from seed wish me luck to randy rocket


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 6, 2010)

excellent i say more light would of gave better yeild for you but nice.....holloween bud a strain or name...?


----------



## stickystink (Jan 10, 2011)

is this ur own cupboard that u built if so it looks good, let me no how u built it, that is if you are still on this site! the date is 2009!


----------



## needmorechronic (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you Randy Rocket just read your whole Grow journal in one night and it was fun. You tought me every thing i need to know for my future 12/12 from seed grow, hope you and mrs Rocket have been doing well in your new apartment, PEACE


----------



## Webbdtoez (Apr 19, 2011)

Randy, i jus wanted to say great job on the journal. Yu have a gift for organization throughout yur thread. It made it really easy to read and understand, despite yur dyslexia. (fun word to say). Any question i could have thought of about 12/12 have been answered thanks to yu and fellow commenters. 
However, i operate with DWC and i was curious of something. 

Scenario: 2 5gal DWC setups
1 400HPS
Fox Farm Nutes
13 seeds ordered (8 are chronic, the other 5 are mystery)
What could i expect in a grow like this, when growing 6seeds together in each a bucket, on 12/12 (seed-harvest)?

Thank yu for yur time, yu are an inspiration.


----------



## GREENLEAF DA GROWMAN (Dec 10, 2011)

i am a newbie grower trying out 12/12 from seed, and i need to know when to put the sprouts under lights? i am using a 6light fluoro panel, and 2 20watt full spectrum cfls on 1plant at the moment but i plan on adding more if this goes right. also need to know should i skip the grow big and just use the tiger bloom,and big bloom?


----------



## stickystink (Dec 13, 2011)

what are you doing? it should be longer then 12hrs for veg and for the photoperiod 12/12 so basically i do 20hrs sometimes but 18 or even 16 is ok for the best results i would veg for at least 16 ok mate hope that helps


----------



## Pothead563 (May 26, 2012)

Randy just read your grow omg great grow sounds like you amd your wife get along good and joke around.. Lol


----------



## smoke and coke (May 27, 2012)

Pothead563 said:


> Randy just read your grow omg great grow sounds like you amd your wife get along good and joke around.. Lol


lol i havnt seen randy in almost 2 years.


----------



## williewortel (Sep 6, 2012)

wow, i remember lurking in on this thread during RR's grow, 2009 Damn!

I just re-read the whole thing again over the last few days as i've found myself in the position of having to do a 12/12 from seed grow. After reading your inspirational words for a second time i'm looking forward to the next 10 weeks or so.

If you ever re-visit this thread Randy, you've truly inspired many people with your detailed journal  . Thank You !


----------



## findme (Sep 18, 2012)

did he get locked up or something?

I remember reading something about the smell of his plants was fierce


----------



## longshot8541 (Sep 24, 2012)

This is the best 12/12 from seed thread on RIU by far! I know it's old, but there is some incredible info on 12/12 here. I was forced to flower early and have been planting more seeds under 12/12 and they're thriving. Check out my thread in my sig. Also, if any mods read this, please move my thread to the CFL section.


----------



## supercheese (Nov 17, 2012)

wow! Thanks for setting me straight! i've thought that the 12/12 method was any good, but your plants lood really amazing! hope all is well with Mr & Mrs Rocket. thanks for a lovley read tok a few hours and some smoking but was really worth it!


----------



## ncboy65 (Dec 24, 2012)

RandyRocket said:


> Here is a couple pic of the ones that should pop up in a day or two.
> 
> 
> Then as soon as they pop they will go next to these two girls.
> ...


A picture of some cups with dirt in it. HAHAHA. That's real good man. You managed to get that dirt into the cups without spilling any. Did you do that all by yourself? You people are a trip. I don't think there is a person on the planet that wants to look at some cups man. I can't believe people even take the time to take these pictures. Your too wrapped up in growing dude. There is more to life that weed. It is there to enhance not worship. I hope this doesn't make you mad at me. PS: your killing me


----------



## Theowl (Dec 29, 2012)

Why come to a thread and make unnecessary, rude/lame comments? In fact bro, I often ask about germing methods and techniques. So a cup of soil picture is very appropriate.


----------



## melieandrico (Mar 20, 2013)

SenorSanteria said:


> This is exactly how my last grow went. 32 germinated, 16 females. My grow was CFL's, and even still, I yielded just over a half pound.


what was your cfl wattage if i may aask?


----------



## MrBlazington (Jul 25, 2014)

This is an awesome thread. Love these style grows. Im doing a similar grow currently.


----------



## ELAC1nc (Jul 3, 2016)

RandyRocket said:


> I may be out of town one more day and it's 5 hours to lights on I'm a 4 hour drive by truck in good weathor. The boss said he would know soon? fuck...............
> 
> Oh well if I'm stuck hear how about some background on my grow partners
> https://www.rollitup.org/1102750-post311.html
> ...


----------

